# تصحيح مصطلحات لاهوتية خاطئة ... للمسيحين والمسلمين المهتمين بدراسة المسيحية



## apostle.paul (19 مارس 2014)

*فى هذا الموضوع البسيط هناك بعض المصطلحات التى سمعناها واصبحت جزء لا يتجزا من شروحتنا اللاهوتية ونجادل فيها ونتخانق ونتعارك فى امور لا تخصنا  لكنها فى حقيقة الامر هى غير صحيحة من الاساس

اولا / مصطلح الخطية الاصلية

مصطلح لم تعرفه الكنيسة ونشأ فى الغرب مع اغسطينوس original sin لكن الشرح الابائى لتجسد الكلمة كان يتكلم عن وراثة الموت وليس الخطية كما قال بولس " **مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ، وَهكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ " فالذى اجتاز للجميع هو الموت ليس لان " ادم " اخطأ لكن لان " الجميع " اخطأ فبادم وحده كان معرفة الشر وباختباره الشر دخل الموت كنتيجة حتمية لدخول الفساد الى جنس البشر لكن الكل قد وقع تحت الموت لان الكل قد اخطأ وليس لان ادم وحده اخطأ
تجسد الكلمة البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى
*
*لأجل هذا إذن ساد الموت أكثر وعم الفساد على البشر، وبالتالى          كان الجنس البشرى          سائرًا نحو الهلاك، هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى كان الإنسان العاقل          والمخلوق على صورة الله آخذًا في التلاشى، وكانت خليقة الله آخذةً في          الانحلال.         * 
*                   2ـ لأن الموت أيضًا، وكما قلت سابقًا،          صارت له سيادة شرعية علينا (بسبب التعدى)، منذ ذلك الوقت فصاعدًا، وكان من          المستحيل التهرب من حكم الناموس، لأن الله هو الذى وضعه بسبب التعدى، فلو          حدث هذا لأصبحت النتيجة مرعبة حقًا وغير لائقة في نفس الوقت.*
*
لماذا ضرورى ان يموت الكلمة وليس شخص اخر ؟
الاجابة / لان الانسان قد خالف الوصية ومخالفته موجهه لله والله غير محدود اذن فالخطية غير محدودة وتستلزم فداء غير محدود وليس احد غير محدود الا الله 

سمعتها كتير ؟ صح ؟ يمكن من اساقفة وبطاركة 

الخطية لا توصف بانها " غير محدودة " او مطلقة absolute لان هذا يتصف به الكيان المطلق الوحيد فى الكون هو الله تبارك اسمه 

وان وصفت الخطية بعدم محدوديتها فبهذا تشترك مع الله فى صفة يتصف بها كيانه بكونه مطلق لا حدود له وهذا خطا لا يصح

ضرورة تجسد الكلمة ليس لاجل " الخطية " ولكن لاجل " الانسان " فمن يتكلم عن تجسد الكلمة وضرورة دخول شخص الكلمة الى عالمنا فى شبه جسد الخطية باعتبارها متوقفة على "خطية الانسان " لا يفهم ابعاد فكر الله فتجسد الكلمة متوقف على الانسان وانه جاء لاستعلان محبته للانسان وليس الخطية فنقول " لاجلنا ولاجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء " وليس " لاجل خطيتنا نزل من السماء " 
فضرورة تجسد الكلمة ليس لعدم محدودة خطيتنا فهذا مهما علا شانها وعظمت فهى محدودة لانها صادرة من شخص محدود 
لكن ضرورة تجسد شخص الكلمة هو سود الموت على كل الجنس البشرى فلا يوجد انسان ولد من امراة لم يسود الموت عليه وسرى عليه ما سرى عليه كل البشر 
فكان لزاما وحتما ان يتدخل شخص الحياة نفسه ليميت الموت السائد على البشر ويعيدهم لبنوتهم لله فيه
وليس احد يملك البنوة بالطبيعة والجنس غير ابن الاب الحقيقى الذى صار بكرا لنا فصرنا ابناء فيه 
فلا يمكن احد ان يصنع كل شئ جديد سوى " شخص الحياة ليتميت الموت فيه ويقيمنا وشخص الابن لان فيه سننال التبنى والبنوة لله الاب " فكان لزاما ان يدخل الكلمة الابن الى عالمنا فى شبه انسان لياخذ البشرية المائته فيه ويرفعها للاب فيه 

تجسد الكلمة البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى 
*
*[FONT=&quot]         وهكذا إذ اتخذ جسدًا مماثلاً لطبيعة أجسادنا،          وإذ كان الجميع خاضعين للموت والفساد، فقد بذل جسده للموت عوضًا عن الجميع،          وقدّمه للآب. كل هذا فعله من أجل محبته للبشر أولاً: لكى إذ كان الجميع قد          ماتوا فيه، فإنه يبطل عن البشر**[FONT=&quot] ناموس**[FONT=&quot] الموت          والفناء، ذلك لأن سلطان الموت قد استنفذ في جسد الرب، فلا يعود للموت سلطان          على أجساد البشر          (المماثلة لجسد الرب). ثانيًا: وأيضًا فإن البشر الذين رجعوا إلى الفساد          بالمعصية يعيدهم إلى عدم الفساد ويحييهم من الموت بالجسد          الذي جعله جسده الخاص[/FONT]           [FONT=&quot]،          وبنعمة القيامة يبيد الموت منهم كما تُبيد النار[/FONT]


 الاب والابن والروح القدس صفات ذاتية لله زى ما البشر جسد ونفس وروح ؟

غير صحيح الاب والابن والروح اقانيم حقيقية مشخصنة ولها شخصيات حقيقة متميزة، الجسد والنفس والروح مختلفين من ناحية الجوهر ولكن الاب والابن والروح لهم نفس ذات الجوهر الالوهى 
الجسد والنفس والروح غير مشخصنين اما فى الله اقانميه مشخصنة 
لا يوجد تشبيه فى عالمنا البشرى يقدر ان يقدم وصفا لماهية الثالوث فى وحدانية الله القدير لانه سر اعطى فقط لخائفى اسمه ان يدركوه بالروح فهو يدرك بالشركة 


المسلم :-الكتاب محرف يا مسيحى فامن بنبوة محمد ؟
المسيحى :- لا الكتاب سليم ويسوع قال السما والارض تزول وحرف واحد من كلامى لا يزول

غير صحيح انتوا الاتنين غلط
للمسلم حتى ولو لم يكن كتابا من اصله فانت تؤمن بكذاب مصيره البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت قابع فيها لابد الابدين هذا اقوله عن سلطان الذى اخذناه من ربنا المسيح وسادة الرسل  
وللمسيحى نحن لسنا ايمان كتابى نصى فانت امنت بيسوع قبل ان يكتب حرفا فيه فيسوع هو محور الايمان وليس ما كتب عنه فحتى ولو لم يكن هناك كتابا فانا ايضا مؤمن بيسوع وان كنت تؤمن بيسوع بسبب ثقتك فى نص فراجع ايمانك
وللجميع حينما تتكلم عن موثوقية كلمة الله فافهم ان غايتها المسيح وليس غير ذلك ومن الغاية انطلق لتبحث فى المسيح المعلن فى كلمة الله هل تغير على مر الزمان ام انه هو نفس مسيح الكنيسة الاولى المخلص 


المسلم :-فلان الشخص كان دموى وسفاح انتوا ديانة دموية 
المسيحى :- هذا كذب وتدليس احنا ديانة مسالمة

لكلاكما نحن لسنا ديانة وحتى وان كانوا الرسل انفسهم سفاحين ودمويين فيسالوا (جدلاً) عما فعلوه ضد تعليم يسوع المسيح وهو محور ايمانى فلا تضيع وقتك للدفاع عن شخص غير المسيح فنحن كنيسة المسيح لا احد يوصمنا بالعار لان مجدها من مجد المسيح وليس من اشخاص 


المسلم :- انتوا ديانة غريبة وفاسدة ولا احد يقدر ان يشرح شئ مما تعتقدوه
المسيحى :- بالعكس احنا ايمان سهل وبسيط وتقدر تفهمه

ولكنا نحن لسنا ديانة و الله لا يمكن ان يقدم فى كلمات حتى كلمة الله نفسها كانت عاجرة عن التحدث عن الله فلا يمكن لانسان ان يتحدث عن ذات الله مهما كان ارتفاعه فى الروح ومعاينته لله ولمجده فلا تقلق يا عزيزى ان عجز عقلك عن تقديم اجابة عن سؤالك، وقولك " لا اعرف " ليس لنقص في ايمانك بل نقص فى عقلك فلا يوجد مسلم يعرف " كيف استوى على العرش " لكنى يريدنى ان اشرح " هو ازاى الاب كان بيحب الابن قبل كون العالم " 
ان ادركت الله بعقلك فكر مرة اخرى فيما تعتقده فغالبا انت تعتقد فى اله صنعه عقلك 


عزيزى المسلم ان سالتنى عن " الخطية الاصلية / الخطية غير المحدودة / قراءات نصية معناها ان الكتاب محرف  / تاريخ دموى لاى شخص كان ما كان  / شرح ما يعجز عقلى عن شرحه من الالهيات " 

لن تجد اجابة ليس لانى لا املكها بل لانك تسال سؤال لا يخصنى فانا لا اؤمن بكل ما هو انا ذكرته

فانا لا اؤمن بانى ورثت خطية ولا انى خطيتى الصادرة منى غير محدودة ولا ان اى قراءات نصية تعنى فساد الكتاب ولا بقدسية اى شخص وكماله خارج المسيح ولا عجز عقلى عن شرح الالهيات هو سبب فساد المعتقد  

بالمصرى ريح دماخك وافهم مانا مؤمن بيه ويخص ايمانى ووقتها نتكلم فيه


 *[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 مارس 2014)

موضوع جيد ومهم ومفيد
الرب يباركك


----------



## joseph55 (19 مارس 2014)

*اولا / مصطلح الخطية الاصلية

مصطلح لم تعرفه الكنيسة ونشأ فى الغرب مع اغسطينوس original sin لكن الشرح الابائى لتجسد الكلمة كان يتكلم عن وراثة الموت وليس الخطية كما قال بولس " مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ، وَهكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ " فالذى اجتاز للجميع هو الموت ليس لان " ادم " اخطأ لكن لان " الجميع " اخطأ فبادم وحده كان معرفة الشر وباختباره الشر دخل الموت كنتيجة حتمية لدخول الفساد الى جنس البشر لكن الكل قد وقع تحت الموت لان الكل قد اخطأ وليس لان ادم وحده اخطأ
تجسد الكلمة البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى

لأجل هذا إذن ساد الموت أكثر وعم الفساد على البشر، وبالتالى كان الجنس البشرى سائرًا نحو الهلاك، هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى كان الإنسان العاقل والمخلوق على صورة الله آخذًا في التلاشى، وكانت خليقة الله آخذةً في الانحلال.
2ـ لأن الموت أيضًا، وكما قلت سابقًا، صارت له سيادة شرعية علينا (بسبب التعدى)، منذ ذلك الوقت فصاعدًا، وكان من المستحيل التهرب من حكم الناموس، لأن الله هو الذى وضعه بسبب التعدى، فلو حدث هذا لأصبحت النتيجة مرعبة حقًا وغير لائقة في نفس الوقت.*

*انا كان ليا تعليق بسيط معنى الكلام ده اننا ماورثناش الخطيه لكن ورثنا الموت بولس الرسول بيقول ان الموت اجتاز الكل اذ اخطا الجميع اذن الخطيه اجتازت برضوا مش الموت فقط

طيب داود النبى ليه قال فى المزمور "هأَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي" اذن الخطيه موجوده 

وايضا الجميع زاغوا فسدوا واعوزهم مجد الله ليس من يعمل الصلاح ليس ولا واحد*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 مارس 2014)

رائع ومهم جدا ..


----------



## kerllos_10 (19 مارس 2014)

رائع جدااااا


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مارس 2014)

> *انا كان ليا تعليق بسيط معنى الكلام  ده اننا ماورثناش الخطيه لكن ورثنا الموت بولس الرسول بيقول ان الموت اجتاز  الكل اذ اخطا الجميع اذن الخطيه اجتازت برضوا مش الموت فقط
> 
> طيب داود النبى ليه قال فى المزمور "هأَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي" اذن الخطيه موجوده *


*مفيش حد بيحاجج فى وجود الخطية فاحنا كلنا قبل المسيح كنا فى الخطية ليس لان ادم اخطأ لكن لاننا كلنا فاسدين والموت تملك منا

لكن يعنى ايه ارث خطية ؟ هو الخطية جين علشان اورثه من ابويا وامى ؟ انا اتفهم ان الموت ملك على لانه نتيجة حتمية لحال البشر فى الفساد ان الموت ملك عليهم فالموت تملك على الكل واجتاز للكل بسبب خطيتهم 

ليه نخترع مصطلحات ؟؟؟؟؟ 

معنى النص اخذه اغسطينوس لمعنى بعيد عن مفهوم النص داود عايز يقول انا فى الخطية ولدت يعنى انا خاطئ من اول حياتى من اول ولادتى وليس اخذت الخطية بطريقة بيولوجية بالولادة من امى دا معنى بعيد وغير مباشر 

**The literal language, “In iniquity I was given birth, and in sin my mother conceived me” (see **58.3), is hardly the basis for biological, anthropological, or theological pronouncements about the nature of the human being as sinner.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Bratcher, R. G., & Reyburn, W. D. (1991). A translator's handbook on the book of Psalms. Helps for translators (469). New York: United Bible Societies*.
​ *
دا المعنى المباشر للنص انى خاطئ منذ اول ولادتى منذ اول حياتى انا عرفت الخطية وليس اخذت معرةف الخطية بطريق بيولوجى او وراثى من ابويا وامى

الواقع بيقول ان الكل اخطأ والموت ساد على الكل ولكن لم يقل الحق صراحة اننا ورثنا الخطية بطريقة وراثية من ابوينا 

الاهم من دا انى هنا مش علشان اقنعك بعكس مانت مقتنع بيه لو انت مقتنع انك ولدت بالخطية وورثتها من ابويك فدا لا يشكك فى ايمانك وفى الواقع اننا كلنا كنا فى الخطية لكن انا هنا علشان اوضح شئ اخر تماما ان ايمانك بالمسيح لا يتوقف على مصطلحات فحتى لو لم تؤمن بمفهوم " الخطية الاصلية " فهذا لا علاقة له بايمانك بخلاص المسيح 
*


----------



## خادم البتول (19 مارس 2014)

* 

 رائع *يا دكتور كعادتك. *موضوعك رائع وبساطة عرضك أيضا رائعة*. تحياتي. كم كنت أتمنى أن أرى هذا الموضوع وأن يبدأ الناس بفهم الأرثوذكسية الشرقية الجميلة مرة أخرى!

فقط أضيف هنا أن *قديسنا العظيم أغسطين *كان يرد على *بيلاجيوس*، وفي سياق المناظرات عموما قد يحدث أن يتطرف الإنسان ويغالي فيما يذهب إليه لإثبات رؤيته، وهو ما حدث بالفعل وبالتالي ظهرت هذه المشكلة. الراهب الإنجليزي *بيلاجيوس *ذهب إلى أن خطية آدم تخصه وحده دون سواه، وأنها لم تؤثر في الجنس البشرى من بعده، وأن كل إنسان يأتي إلى الأرض بعد آدم يمنحه الله نفس حالة آدم قبل أن يخطئ، أي أنه يأتي في حالة البراءة الأولى بالضبط كما كان آدم في البدء، وبالتالي كان بيلاجيوس ينكر توارث الخطية وينكر *كل ما يتعلق بها وينتج عنها*، وهذا بالطبع تعليم يتعارض صراحة حتى مع نصوص الكتاب. في المقابل أراد القديس *أغسطين *أن يدافع عن الإيمان السليم، لكنه تطرف وذهب حتى إلى وراثة الخطية نفسها، ومن ثم وقع هو نفسه في هذه الهفوة.





joseph55 قال:


> *انا كان ليا تعليق بسيط معنى الكلام ده اننا ماورثناش الخطيه لكن ورثنا الموت
> *




الحقيقة، الحقيقة، إذا أردت الحقيقة، إننا لم نرث أي شيء بالمعنى *الدقيق *للكلمة. الإنسان كائن مخلوق من عدم، إذن إلى العدم لابد أن يعود. هذا *قانون *طبيعي شامل على كل ما هو مخلوق من العدم. الموت بالتالي هو *الوضع الطبيعي* للإنسان، وهذا الموت وهذه العودة إلى الفناء هي ما يقصد الآباء الأوائل بكلمة "*الفساد*" في كتاباتهم، خاصة القديس العظيم *أثناسيوس *الذي وصفه صراحة بـ"الفساد الطبيعي" و"الفساد بالطبيعة"، ذلك تمييزا له عن الفساد الأخلاقي، على سبيل المثال، وكما هو المعنى المتداول بالفعل حاليا. ولكن هنا نقطة هامة: الله خلق الإنسان من عدم، نعم، ولكنه أيضا خلق الإنسان *على صورته ومثاله. *أصبح الإنسان إذن بهذه* النعمة *الإلهية خالدا، وهكذا انتقل من حكم الموت والفناء ـ أو الفساد الطبيعي ـ ليكون حاضرا حضورا أبديا مع الله، وهذه هي *الشركة *مع الله. ماذا حدث إذن عندما عصى آدم وسقط؟ ببساطة فقد هذه النعمة وضاعت منه *الصورة الإلهية*، وبالتالي عاد آدم إلى قانونه الطبيعي كأي مخلوق من العدم، وهو *الفساد والموت. *إذن نحن في الحقيقة لم نرث أي شيء من آدم سوى طبيعتنا البشرية، التي هي بالطبيعة فاسدة ومائتة!

لذلك لا ينجو حتى الرضيع من *طبيعة *الفساد والموت. أيضا لذلك لم يكن الخلاص ممكنا *بالتوبة*. التوبة لا تعيد *الصورة الإلهية *التي فقدها الإنسان، ولا يستطيع *أي نبي أو رسول أو ملاك أن يمنح الإنسان مرة أخرى صورة الله*. لابد من حضور "صورة الله" نفسها، وهذه ببساطة هي "*الكلمة*". تجسد الكلمة إذن، وصلب وقبر وقام، لأن القضية الأولى هي "*إنقاذ الإنسان*" من الفساد والموت والفناء. "*لهذا أتى كلمة الله بشخصه*..." يقول *أثناسيوس *"*لكي يستطيع أن يجدد خلقة الإنسان على مثال تلك الصورة*". بعض الفكر الخاطئ ـ الذي نشأ بالعصور الوسطى وعاش للأسف حتى اليوم ـ يركز على الخطيئة الأولى، وعلى الغضب الإلهي، وعلى حتمية ترضية الله بعد إهانته بكسر الوصية، وهي خطية لا محدودة وبالتالي وجب أن تكون كفارتها لا محدودة أيضا، ومن ثم يصير الصليب أخيرا هو النقطة التي يجتمع فيها *العدل *الإلهي مع *الرحمة *الإلهية! ولكن ينتج عن هذا الفكر أن الله نفسه صار أعجز من أن يغفر كما يفعل أي قديس بسيط على الأرض!! وحاشا ثم حاشا أن *تهين *ذات الله أية خطية مهما عظمت، أو أن يعجز إله الحب كلي البر حقا عن غفرانها. أهم من ذلك كله أن هذا الفكر لا منطق له من الأساس، لأن الله *مطلق العلم*، عرف بسابق علمه سقوط آدم ومعصيته، فلماذا لم يخلقه منذ البدء على صورة البهائم لا على صورته؟


أما الفكر المسيحي الشرقي الأصيل فهو في الحقيقة لا يعرف أي شيء من هذا أبدا، ولا نجد هذه الأفكار والمصطلحات في كتابات الآباء الأوائل. الصليب في المسيحية هو *رمز المحبة الإلهية الفائقة*، والهدف الأول من الصليب ليس ترضية "إله غاضب"، بسبب "إهانة لا محدودة"، وإنما الهدف هو أولا *إنقاذ الإنسان وخلاصه من فساده وموته*، بل رفعه *وتأليهه *أيضا ـ وصراحة ـ ليكون على *صورة الله *وليحيا *بالنعمة *الإلهية في *شركة* أبدية معه! عندما تغيب عن الإنسان هذه الحقيقة فإنه ببساطة لا يفهم حقا معنى *التجديد*، ولا معنى *الشركة*، ولا معنى *الأسرار*، بل لا يكون له طموح سوى إرضاء الله مخافة غضبه. أما حين يدركها، وهي بالحقيقة جوهر الإيمان كله، فإنه بالعكس *يتقدس *كما أراد الرب له، *يرتفع ويسمو ويتأله*، يذكر أن جسده هذا *هيكل الله صدقا*، يتنزه به عن الخطية ويطمح إلى *صورة القدوس* ويعرف كيف يحب وكيف يسامح وكيف يعطي وكيف يخدم، *يتجدد *بالله وفي الله ومع الله في كل لحظة، وهكذا يصير "*ابن الله*" *حقا ـ قولا وفعلا وفكرا*. فهذا هو "*الإنسان الجديد*"، وهذا هو "*العهد الجديد*"، وهذا هو السبب الذي لأجله تجسد الكلمة وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده، مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا. ​
* * *​
طبعا هذا *باختصار شديد *جدا، لكن حتى يكتمل على الأقل معنى الفساد ويزول الخلط لابد أن نعود سريعا لهذا "الفساد الطبيعي" فنذكر أنه *هو نفسه مبدأ الخطية وباعث الشر وسبب كل فساد آخر*. لماذا نطمع؟ لماذا نكره؟ لماذا نحقد؟ لماذا نحسد؟ لماذا نغضب؟ لماذا نتكبر؟ لماذا حتى نسرق أو نقتل؟ ببساطة لأننا نموت، ولأننا عميقا نخاف من الموت ويشملنا الضعف بسبب طبيعتنا الفانية. ببساطة لأننا نجهل أننا بالنعمة *خالدون*، أبديون فوق الزمن وفوق العالم، بل أصبحنا من فرط تعلقنا بالحواس وبالمادة لا ندرك ما تعنيه حقا هذه الكلمات! لذلك يقول ذهبي الفم: "*يتحمل الإنسان أي شيء لأجل ألا يموت*"! الفساد إذن هو مدخل الشيطان وباب كل الخطايا. لكن الخطية نفسها أيضا تعني الموت، لأنها تفصلنا عن الله، أي عن *الحياة *ـ "أنا هو الحياة". بالتالي فإن *الموت يقود للخطية، كما أن الخطية تقود للموت*. الموت والخطية إذن *كلاهما سبب ونتيجة للآخر*، *يرتبطان معا ويتعاقبان دائما في سلسلة لا تنتهي*. لهذا في إصحاح واحد (رومية 5) يقول الرسول إن الموت *ملك بالخطية *(17) وأيضا إن الخطية *ملكت في الموت *(21). عفوا للإطالة وكل سنة والجميع بكل خير وبركة ونعمة.
​
* * *

​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 مارس 2014)

*بالنسبة لموضوع  الاقانيم* :
 أحيانا  احيانا يرد فى حديثنا  على سبيل  التبسيط والتمثيل وتقريب  الفكرة فقط والقياس مع الفارق الكبير-
التشبيه بالروح والنفس والجسد  فى الكيان الواحد للانسان 
مجرد تبسيط وتقريب للفكرة
و ليس معنى ذلك إنطباق تام ومماثلة حقيقية .و  غالباً :يتم التنويه على ذلك فى سياق الرد
لاقامة الحجة على المشاغبين المتثاقلين ليس اكثر.


----------



## abdel hi (21 مارس 2014)

> مصطلح لم تعرفه الكنيسة ونشأ فى الغرب مع اغسطينوس original sin لكن الشرح الابائى لتجسد الكلمة كان يتكلم عن وراثة الموت وليس الخطية كما قال بولس " مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ، وَهكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ " فالذى اجتاز للجميع هو الموت ليس لان " ادم " اخطأ لكن لان " الجميع " اخطأ فبادم وحده كان معرفة الشر وباختباره الشر دخل الموت كنتيجة حتمية لدخول الفساد الى جنس البشر لكن الكل قد وقع تحت الموت لان الكل قد اخطأ وليس لان ادم وحده اخطأ


 
 ملخص: 

عندما اخطا ادم ..........فسدت طبيعته 

فاصبح عبدا للخطية.........فاصبح يرتكب هو/أو نسله للخطايا المتعددة بعد ذلك
طيب..... 
قبل الخطية والسقوط.....كانت طبيعته نقية ........طيب اخطا ازااااى وطبيعته اصلا نقية غير فاسدة. 

ملخص مشكلتى:  
هل الانسان يخطئ لان طبيعته فاسدة 
ام طبيعته تفسد لانه قد أخطأ .................انهى السبب وانهى النتيجة؟؟؟ 


وبعدين.... 
ايه علاقة (نتائج وعواقب خطية ادم)  بانجاب ذرية اصلا؟
هو (انجاب الذرية) عقاب او حاجة وحشة لا مؤاخذة؟


----------



## abdel hi (21 مارس 2014)

> وإنما الهدف هو أولا إنقاذ الإنسان وخلاصه من فساده وموته، بل رفعه وتأليهه أيضا


 
 الهدف هو تأليه الانسان؟؟ 
حضرتك تقصدها حرفيا؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 مارس 2014)

> ملخص مشكلتى:
> هل الانسان يخطئ لان طبيعته فاسدة
> ام طبيعته تفسد لانه قد أخطأ .................انهى السبب وانهى النتيجة؟؟؟



الإثنين:
1. الإنسان *الآن *يخطيء لأن طبيعته _*الآن *_فاسدة ولسبب آخر أنه غير معصوم.
2. طبيعة الإنسان *الآن *فاسدة لأنها أخطأت _*أولاً *_(قصة السقوط)، وكان سبب الخطأ _*الأول*_، هو عدم عصمة الإنسان.

راجع ما ميزته لك بالأحمر..



> ايه علاقة (نتائج وعواقب خطية ادم)  بانجاب ذرية اصلا؟



عملياً، لكي يحدث تناسل، لابد من وجود ذكر وأنثي، ما المهم في الذكر وما المهم في الانثى من جانب الإنجاب؟ الأعضاء التناسلية بشكل خاص، هذه الأعضاء لم يكن آدم يراها قبل الخطأ ولا حواء (إقرأ قصة السقوط)، هذا لا يعني أن الإنجاب أو الجنس (في الزواج) شيء خاطيء على الإطلاق، لكنا نرتب ما حدث ترتيب متوالي..


> الهدف هو تأليه الانسان؟؟
> حضرتك تقصدها حرفيا؟


هل لم تقرأ من قبل عن هذا المصطلح ماذا يعني في اللاهوت المسيحي؟


----------



## apostle.paul (21 مارس 2014)

*اهلا استاذ abdel hi ومرحب بكل اسئلتك
*


> *ملخص:
> 
> عندما اخطا ادم ..........فسدت طبيعته
> 
> ...


*
شوف يا عزيزى حالة الخطية والفساد دا مش كيان حقيقى دا عبارة عن غياب الصلاح والقداسة 

ادم خلق على صورة الله صورة الصلاح والقداسة ولم يعرف الشر لانه لم يختبره لكن فى نفس الوقت اعطى له ان يختار ولم يجبر على ان يسير فى طرق الصلاح رغم عنه 

هو اختار ان يختبر الشر فاختبره فدخل الينا كبشر معرفة الشر واختبرناه 

فهى ترتيب منطقى طبيعى انسان وجد فى الصلاح ولم يختبر الشر وباختباره الشر فسد ودخل الموت اليه ومن اتى بعده ملك الموت عليه لان الكل اختبر الشر وعرفه ففسدت صورة الله التى وضعت فى الانسان 

*


> *ملخص مشكلتى:
> هل الانسان يخطئ لان طبيعته فاسدة
> ام طبيعته تفسد لانه قد أخطأ .................انهى السبب وانهى النتيجة؟؟؟ *


*
ربنا ميجبش مشاكل 

الانسان فسد بالخطية والموت ملك منه هذا هو ما قاله الكتاب 

*


> *وبعدين....
> ايه علاقة (نتائج وعواقب خطية ادم)  بانجاب ذرية اصلا؟
> هو (انجاب الذرية) عقاب او حاجة وحشة لا مؤاخذة؟*


*
انا عن نفسى مش عارف ايه العلاقة انت عندك فكرة ؟
*


> *لهدف هو تأليه الانسان؟؟
> حضرتك تقصدها حرفيا؟         *


*
اينعم حرفيا هذة هى غاية تجسد الكلمة " صار الله انسانا لكى يصير البشر فيه الهه "
*


----------



## abdel hi (21 مارس 2014)

> الإثنين:


 يعنى العبارة التالية.... 


> ام طبيعته تفسد لانه قد أخطأ


صحيحة.! 
كيف يستقيم ذلك مع ما نفهمه من ان (مابداخل الانسان) هو الذى يحدد سلوكه؟
يعنى سلوكيات الانسان تتحدد حسب طبيعته وجوهره؟ 
اليس الابرار يفعلون البر ؟ 
اليس الاشرار لا يسلكون الا شرا؟  
فكيف نقول بالتالى ان سلوكيات الانسان هى التى تحدد صلاح/فساد.... طبيعته/او نفسه؟ 



> . الإنسان الآن يخطيء لأن طبيعته الآن فاسدة ولسبب آخر أنه غير معصوم.


 
عندما اقرا هذه العبارة  يقفز السؤال لذهنى لماذا اذا اخطأ ذلك الذى لم تكن طبيعته فاسدة؟ 
 


> . طبيعة الإنسان الآن فاسدة لأنها أخطأت أولاً (قصة السقوط)، وكان سبب الخطأ الأول، هو عدم عصمة الإنسان.


 
هل يستقيم أن يخلق الله فى ادم (القابلية) للخطية ولا يعطيه ايضا (القابلية) للتوبة ونوال الغفران ثم يضع خطة لخلاصه؟! 
يعنى هل رايت مخلوقا على وجه الارض خلقه الله سهل التعثر والسقوط ولكنه صعب النهوض والقيام مرة ثانية؟ 

هل رايت مرضا او وباء لم يخلق له الله دواء ؟  فكيف يخلق ادم غير معصوم ولا يجعله فى نفس الوقت قابل للشفاء من سقوطه والعودة مرة اخرى للحالة الاصلية؟


----------



## apostle.paul (21 مارس 2014)

*عزيزى اخر مداخلة ليك تندرج تحب باب " لماذا الحاجة لتجسد الكلمة ؟ اليست التوبة تكفى للغفران ؟ " دى سؤال من غير مؤمن لينا لكن لا علاقة له بتصحيح مفاهيم حول الخطية الاصلية تماما 

الافضل تفتح بيه سؤال خاص بيك وهناقشك فيه بدل تشتيت الموضوع الاصلى
*


----------



## abdel hi (21 مارس 2014)

> هل يستقيم أن يخلق الله فى ادم (القابلية) للخطية ولا يعطيه ايضا (القابلية) للتوبة ونوال الغفران ثم يضع خطة لخلاصه؟!
> يعنى هل رايت مخلوقا على وجه الارض خلقه الله سهل التعثر والسقوط ولكنه صعب النهوض والقيام مرة ثانية؟
> 
> هل رايت مرضا او وباء لم يخلق له الله دواء ؟ فكيف يخلق ادم غير معصوم ولا يجعله فى نفس الوقت قابل للشفاء من سقوطه والعودة مرة اخرى للحالة الاصلية؟


 
نسجل تراجعنا عن هذه التساؤلات بما انها بره الموضوع فرجاء حذفها بدلا من حذفى :smil13: 



> اهلا استاذ abdel hi ومرحب بكل اسئلتك


اهلا بيك يا دكتور  



> شوف يا عزيزى حالة الخطية والفساد دا مش كيان حقيقى دا عبارة عن غياب الصلاح والقداسة


 
يعنى البشرية بدات على الارض فى حالة من الفساد الشامل وغياب الصلاح. 
ازاى بقى هابيل كان بيقدم قرابين ويعمل اعمالا صالحة..........(مش دى تعتبر اعمال صالحة)؟؟؟ 

وازاى كل الحضارات القديمة سجلت فى تراثها الفكرى مدح وحب الصدق والامانة والرحمة والشهامة واعطاء المسكين..والخ؟ حتى اقدم حضارات العالم عرفت (عقاب) المخطئ؟ 



> فهى ترتيب منطقى طبيعى انسان وجد فى الصلاح ولم يختبر الشر وباختباره الشر فسد ودخل الموت اليه ومن اتى بعده ملك الموت عليه لان الكل اختبر الشر وعرفه ففسدت صورة الله التى وضعت فى الانسان


 مفهوم ولكن  

الاطفال كلهم يولودون-بالتالى- فى حالة السقوط وحياة الخطية فاسدين 

يبقى ايه معنى ان نعمد طفل -مولود فى الفساد بسبب انه اختبر الشر-مع انه لم يختبر الخير؟؟؟ 
يعنى كلنا اختبرنا الشر فى ادم نفسه فما الذى سنستفيده من تعميدنا ونحن اطفالا  لا نفهم حقا ولا نعرف الها اصلا لكى نتمسك بالصلاح؟ 
لان تعميد المولودين لا يشعر به الاطفال روحيا اصلا لانهم لسه لم يتكون لهم اى شعور او فهم؟؟؟
 



> انا عن نفسى مش عارف ايه العلاقة انت عندك فكرة ؟


 
 ربما  العلاقة هى ان انجاب الذرية نتيجة لحدوث الخطية وليس بالضرورةعقابا للخاطئ
ده اعتقاد مش اكتر


----------



## abdel hi (21 مارس 2014)

[QUOTEيزى اخر مداخلة ليك تندرج تحب باب " لماذا الحاجة لتجسد الكلمة ؟ اليست التوبة تكفى للغفران ؟ " دى سؤال من غير مؤمن لينا لكن لا علاقة له بتصحيح مفاهيم حول الخطية الاصلية تماما 

الافضل تفتح بيه سؤال خاص بيك وهناقشك فيه بدل تشتيت الموضوع الاصلى][/QUOTE] 


انت تؤمر


----------



## apostle.paul (21 مارس 2014)

> يعنى البشرية بدات على الارض فى حالة من الفساد الشامل وغياب الصلاح.
> ازاى بقى هابيل كان بيقدم قرابين ويعمل اعمالا صالحة..........(مش دى تعتبر اعمال صالحة)؟؟؟


*لا انت عكست الموضوع فبالتالى مش هرد على ردك لانه قائم على فهمك الغلط

الفساد والخطية هو غياب الصلاح والقداسة مش معناه انى خلقت فى الفساد معناه انى خلقت فى حالة الصلاح و القداسة وباختبارى الشر " نقيض الصلاح " عرفت الشر ففسدت صورة الله *



> مفهوم ولكن
> 
> الاطفال كلهم يولودون-بالتالى- فى حالة السقوط وحياة الخطية فاسدين


*الكل زاغ وفسد واعوزهم مجد الله الكل تحت الخطية ولد ليس لانها ورثها من ابوه وامه لكن لان العالم اصبح كتلة من الشر ولم يوجد مولود امراة تحت الشمس الا وعرف الشر واختبره لم يوجد ولا بار 

دا الواقع اللى يهمنى اكتر من تفسير سببه

*


> *يبقى ايه معنى ان نعمد طفل -مولود فى الفساد بسبب انه اختبر الشر-مع انه لم يختبر الخير؟؟؟ *


*
انا مش بعمد الطفل المولود لاجل شر ولا لاجل خير انا بعمده لكى يولد من الله ياخذ الروح القدس ويسكن بداخله ويصير فى الابن ابنا لله 

*


> *يعنى كلنا اختبرنا الشر فى ادم نفسه فما الذى سنستفيده من تعميدنا ونحن اطفالا  لا نفهم حقا ولا نعرف الها اصلا لكى نتمسك بالصلاح؟
> لان تعميد المولودين لا يشعر به الاطفال روحيا اصلا لانهم لسه لم يتكون لهم اى شعور او فهم؟؟؟
> *


*
ولهذا السبب ارجأت بعض الطوائف العماد الى سن الادراك 

تمسك بعض الكنائس بتقليد قديم  لتعميد الاطفال كان بسبب الخوف من موته قبل ان يولد من الله بالروح فلا يكون له شركة مع الله  

لكن لاهوتيا غاية المعمودية الامتلاء من الروح والولادة الروحية من الله وقبل ان يكون طقس ان تكون مدرك لحقيقته ان تكون مدرك معنى الملء من الروح ومعنى الولادة والبنوة لله فى المسيح لان بدون ادراك " الحق " لن يحررك فقبل ان تقبل الحق لابد وان تدركه اولا " حتى ولو جزئيا وليس ملء الحق " لان ملئ الحق سيعلن بالروح وليس بالمنطق

*


> *ربما  العلاقة هى ان انجاب الذرية نتيجة لحدوث الخطية وليس بالضرورةعقابا للخاطئ
> ده اعتقاد مش اكتر*


*
لا اتفق لا علاقة بين العلاقة بين ادم امراته وبين حالتهما قبل السقوط 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 مارس 2014)

> صحيحة.!
> كيف يستقيم ذلك مع ما نفهمه من ان (مابداخل الانسان) هو الذى يحدد سلوكه؟
> يعنى سلوكيات الانسان تتحدد حسب طبيعته وجوهره؟
> اليس الابرار يفعلون البر ؟
> ...



ما علاقتي بما تفهمه؟ هل فهمت ما قلته لك أم انك تكرر خطأ آخر؟



> عندما اقرا هذه العبارة  يقفز السؤال لذهنى لماذا اذا اخطأ ذلك الذى لم تكن طبيعته فاسدة؟


إذن انت لم تقرأ، لأني قلت لك:



> وكان سبب الخطأ _*الأول*_، هو عدم عصمة الإنسان.


ركز!



> هل يستقيم أن يخلق الله فى ادم (القابلية) للخطية ولا يعطيه ايضا (القابلية) للتوبة ونوال الغفران ثم يضع خطة لخلاصه؟!


سؤال خاطيء ينم عن فكر خاطيء

الله لم يخلق آدم بقابلية الخطية، بل الأصح أن نقول أن الله هو الوحيد الذي لا يمكن أن يخطيء، وبالتالي، فكل مخلوق آخر هو غير كامل ولذلك يمكن أن يخطيء، فلكي تفترض أن الله سيخلق من لا يخلق، فهذا يعني أن الله خلق الله  هذا اولا

أما المغالطة المنطقية في سؤالك هى أنه لا يمكن أن يخلق الله القابلية للتوبة مع إنسان لم يخطيء أصلاً، لكن هذا من ثمار السقوط.. إحتياج الإنسان لـ"إعادة" الإتصال بالله..



> يعنى هل رايت مخلوقا على وجه الارض خلقه الله سهل التعثر والسقوط ولكنه صعب النهوض والقيام مرة ثانية؟



من قال أنه سهل التعثر؟ ومن قال أنه سهل السقوط؟ ومن قال أنه صعب النهوض؟ مجموعة من المغالطات التي تبين سوء نيتك في الحوار!



> هل رايت مرضا او وباء لم يخلق له الله دواء ؟



ربما!! هل تعرف انت كل الأمراض وكل العلاجات لها؟

لكن الأهم، كيف سيكون هناك دواء إن لم يكن هناك حاجة له؟



> فكيف يخلق ادم غير معصوم ولا يجعله فى نفس الوقت قابل للشفاء من سقوطه والعودة مرة اخرى للحالة الاصلية؟



جعله قابل للشفاء بمجرد سقوطه، وهذا هو التاريخ الإنساني كله، نسلك يسحق رأي الحية...


----------



## abdel hi (21 مارس 2014)

> الكل زاغ وفسد واعوزهم مجد الله الكل تحت الخطية ولد ليس لانها ورثها من ابوه وامه لكن لان العالم اصبح كتلة من الشر ولم يوجد مولود امراة تحت الشمس الا وعرف الشر واختبره لم يوجد ولا بار
> 
> دا الواقع اللى يهمنى اكتر من تفسير سببه


 
 ملخص:  
كل مولود اختبر الشر وهذا واقع لا شك فيه. 

اذا كيف اختبر الشر اولئك الاطفال الذبن ماتوا فى سن الرضاعة؟ 




> ما علاقتي بما تفهمه؟ هل فهمت ما قلته لك أم انك تكرر خطأ آخر؟


 
 لم اتناول شخصك  

اما عن فهمى لاجابتك فلم افهمها  

  قلت لى.....-الاثنين-
ثم اردفت 



> 1. الإنسان الآن يخطيء لأن طبيعته الآن فاسدة ولسبب آخر أنه غير معصوم.
> 2. طبيعة الإنسان الآن فاسدة لأنها أخطأت أولاً (قصة السقوط)، وكان سبب الخطأ الأول، هو عدم عصمة الإنسان.


 
العبارة الاولى: 

1-هل معناها ان الناس تخطئ الان -حتى بعد تعميدها وايمانها بالمسيح - .....لان طبيعتها فاسدة؟

العبارة الثانية تقول  



> 2. طبيعة الإنسان الآن فاسدة لأنها أخطأت أولاً (قصة السقوط)، وكان سبب الخطأ الأول، هو عدم عصمة الإنسان.


 
الانسان الحالى -حسب جوابك- اخطأ
أخطأ في ايه؟ 



> إذن انت لم تقرأ، لأني قلت لك:


 
قراتها ولكنى قرات قبلها  كلمة (الاثنين) 
وهذه  الكلمة موافقة منك لمضمون سؤالى انا. 
وبالتالى اجابتك-مضمونها- ان الانسان يخطئ لان طبيعته ساقطة  ثم قرات  

[QUOTEوكان سبب الخطأ الأول، هو عدم عصمة الإنسان.][/QUOTE] 

فنشأ عندى اجابتين 
 



> سؤال خاطيء ينم عن فكر خاطيء
> 
> الله لم يخلق آدم بقابلية الخطية، بل الأصح أن نقول أن الله هو الوحيد الذي لا يمكن أن يخطيء، وبالتالي، فكل مخلوق آخر هو غير كامل ولذلك يمكن أن يخطيء، فلكي تفترض أن الله سيخلق من لا يخلق، فهذا يعني أن الله خلق الله  هذا اولا


 
ادم=مخلوق يخطئ (لانه اكل التفاحة) 
لماذا عندما خلق الله هذا المخلوق وضع فيه صفة انه يخطئ بنفسه ولم يضع فيه صفة انه قابل للتطهير والتبرير الالهى اذا تاب..................................أى الغفران؟ 

ادم اخطأ بنفسه فوقع تحت حكم ولكنه لما ندم واراد الرجوع الى الله وجد نفسه غير قادر على اى عمل قد يؤدى الى عودته لله  ؟   



> أما المغالطة المنطقية في سؤالك هى أنه لا يمكن أن يخلق الله القابلية للتوبة مع إنسان لم يخطيء أصلاً، لكن هذا من ثمار السقوط.. إحتياج الإنسان لـ"إعادة" الإتصال بالله..


هو الفعل شرط لتحقق الصفة؟ 
يعنى لا يمكن ان نصف انسان ما بانه (تواب) او (سريع الاستغفار من خطيته والندم عنها) الا اذا اخطا فعلا؟ 
هل الصفة لا يتصف بها صاحبها الا اذا فعلها على ارض الواقع ؟   لا 



> لكن هذا من ثمار السقوط.. إحتياج الإنسان لـ"إعادة" الإتصال بالله..


 
ماشى  
كده مفهومة  



> من قال أنه سهل التعثر؟ ومن قال أنه سهل السقوط؟ ومن قال أنه صعب النهوض؟ مجموعة من المغالطات التي تبين سوء نيتك في الحوار!


 هو تعثر بمجرد (قضمة من تفاحة) 
ولم  ينهض الا بعد تقديم  ذبيحة من نوع خاص (من نفسها) وصلبها ثم الايمان على اساس ذلك ......كل ده مش صعب؟


----------



## خادم البتول (22 مارس 2014)

أشكر الأخ الحبيب الدكتور *إليكتريك *على رفع هذا الموضوع فقد أتاح لي بذلك فرصة الكتابة مرة أخرى. باختصار فإن بعض الأحباء فيما يبدو غضب من رسالتي السابقة واعتبرها هجوما من ضعفي على بعض الأفكار التي يؤمن بها ويؤمن أنها الحق والصواب. لكن الحق والصواب هو أنني لم أكن أبدا أقصد الهجوم، *وأعتذر *عن ذلك صادقا. كان هدفي بالأحرى هو "نقد الذات" وليس أبدا "نقد الآخر". كان هدفي إزالة الخلط من عقولنا وفكرنا وثقافتنا نحن، وليس أبدا مهاجمة هذا الخلط عند الآخر. بل بالعكس تماما: في اللحظة الوحيدة التي خطر بها الآخر في رأسي كنت بالعكس مدافعا لا مهاجما، ذلك حين ذكرت القديس *أغسطين*. إننا نخالف القديس أغسطين في مسألتين، كما هو معروف، هما الخطيئة الأصلية وقضية الطبيعتين. رغم ذلك جئت بالعكس مدافعا عنه، ألتمس له العذر فيما ذهب إليه وأشرح أنه كان في سياق المناظرة مع بيلاجيوس حول الخطيئة الأصلية. تعمدت أن أصفه *بالقديس العظيم* في أول الحديث، بالضبط كما وصفت أثناسيوس نفسه لاحقا. بل حتى تعمدت أن أصف الأمر في النهاية بأخف الألفاظ الممكنة فقلت إنها "*هفوة*" ولم أقل إنه "خطأ" مثلا أو "انحراف" في التفكير. لماذا؟ ببساطة لأنني أتحدث هنا عن *ابن الدموع شفيع التائبين سيدي ومعلمي وقدوتي المفكر والفيلسوف والقديس العملاق أغسـطين الذي لست أهلا أن أنحني وأحل سيور حذائه*! ربما لو كنت اجتمعت مع هذا الحبر الجليل في عصر واحد وجلست عند قدميه أسمع وأتعلم لآمنت بالعكس بكل ما يقول ودافعت عنه بكل ما أملك. لكن تدبير الله أن يأتي مثلي في آخر الزمان كي يقول أن هذه القامة الرفيعة وقعت في خطأ ما أو حتى في هفوة! لولا أنه *مقام العلم *ـ صدقا ويقينا ـ لولا ذلك ما استطعت *أبدا *أن أكتبها.  


الأمر ذاته ينطبق على *الأب الراهب المفكر الفذ واللاهوتي الشامخ الدكتور مارتن لوثر*، الذي جاء بالأساس *مُصلحا *يبغي الحق والعدل والبر، يجهر بالحق في وجه ما يراه انحرافا وفسادا، بل يفعل ذلك بشجاعة باهرة وإيمان عميق جعله يتحدى في سبيل رسالته كل شيء حتى لو كانت البابوية نفسها! 

​




​

نحن يا أخوتي نقف عند كل هذه القامات بخشوع تام، *لنتعلم *بالأحرى منهم جميعا، ولو قضينا العمر كله تأملا في عظمتهم وفكرهم وأعمالهم ما كفانا. بل إنني لا أعتبر حتى خلافاتنا مع الآخر أمرا يبعث على الحزن أو الألم، وإنما بالعكس أراه داعي مسرة وباعث افتخار. إنه برهان على أن هذا الإيمان *حي *لا ميت، متحرك لا ساكن، يجري مع الزمن كأنه *نهر تخرج فروعه المتعددة وتنتشر بحيث تصل كل أرض وتناسب كل عقل وتروي كل عطش. *


ولنتأمل تدبير الله: كان مارتن لوثر هذا هو *أول *من ترجم الكتاب المقدس للناس بعد أن كان كتابا خاصا، بل سريا لا يرقى لقراءته سوى الكهنة! كان لوثر هو أول مَن كسر أوامر الكنيسة ونقله أخيرا من اللاتينية إلى الألمانية وهكذا أصبح *كتاب الحياة *لأول مرة في التاريخ متاحا في كل بيت! لنتأمل فقط هذه الحقيقة وننظر كم بها من معان! نعم نحن نختلف، ولا نملك سوى هذا، ولكن تدبير الرب في النهاية هو *الخير دائما*، وإن سبب لنا بعض الوجع أحيانا.


وعليه *فلنتضع *يا أخوتي قليلا، لكي نرى تدبير الحكمة العليا ونفهم حركة التاريخ والوجود من حولنا. أقول لمن ظن أنني أهاجم، بل أقول لكل من يهاجم، فقط لنتضع قليلا، ولنحب كثيرا، لأن المحبة لا تسقط أبدا. ضعفي لو علمتم هو *آخر مَن يهاجم*، ولكنني ختاما أعتذر مرة أخرى عما بدا حقا أنه هجوم، وأرجو أن تسامحوني لأنني أعيش فيما يبدو في عالم آخر وعليه صدقا لم أنتبه أبدا لذلك. النعمة معكم دائما.
​* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (22 مارس 2014)

abdel hi قال:


> الهدف هو تأليه الانسان؟؟
> حضرتك تقصدها حرفيا؟



نعم يا أخي أقصدها حرفيا. "*صار إنسانا كي نصير نحن آلهة*": هذه من أشهر أقوال معلمنا قداسة البابا القديس العظيم *أثناسيوس *الرسولي. ولكن ليس المعنى كما تفهمه. هو بالأحرى *عكس* ما تفهمه. إذا فهمت أن المسيحي هو *نفسه بذاته *يصير إلها فأنت في الحقيقة لا تعرف حرفا واحدا في المسيحية. يقول السيد المسيح ـ في متى ومرقس ولوقا ـ "*إن أراد أحد أن يأتي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني*"*.* أي أن أول خطوة نحو الخلاص ونحو التحرر ونحو هذا التأله هي *إنكار النفس* أولا. وفي لوقا، وفي مرقس، يقول السيد له المجد: "*فإن من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها، ومن يهلك نفسه من أجلي فهذا يخلصها*". أي أن *نقطة الانطلاق ليست هي النفس، ولو لأجل خلاصها، وإنما هي الله، الذي في سبيله تهلك النفس فتخلص! *لماذا يتأله المسيحي إذن؟ لأن كل إنسان في الحقيقة يجب أن يختار: إما *الأنا *وإما *الله*، ولقد اختار المسيحي الله، *وليس "أنا" في محضر الله أبدا*! وهل أسطع من نجم القديس الشهيد* يوحنا المعمدان* في كل تاريخ البشر؟ وهل أعظم منه بين كل من ولدت النساء؟ ولكن تأمل ماذا قال المعمدان عندما تقاطع نور نجمه مع شمس المسيح: "*ينبغي أن **ذلك يزيد وأني أنا أنقص*"! نفس هذه *الأنا *التي تنقص عند المعمدان هي التي اختفت بالتأله كليا عند لسان العطر فقال عبارته الخالدة: "*أحيا لا أنا، بل المسيح يحيا فيّ*". فالتأله إذن ليس معناه أن يصير كل منا إلها بنفسه وذاته، وإنما التأله هو بالعكس أن ننطفئ نحن *لكي تشرق فينا شمس الله*، فيصير كل منا *إعلانا عن حضوره الأبدي*. التأله ليس تأله الذات البشرية، وإنما هو بالعكس نفيها لإثبات الذات الإلهية، ذات الإله *الواحد *القدوس الذي بالحقيقة ليس *سواه*، وليس *معه*.
​* * *​
بقية أسئلتك كما أرى مع الدكتور باول صاحب هذا الموضوع الرائع ومع الأستاذ مولكا ومع مَن هم أعلم مني عموما. فقط أريد أن أؤكد أنك لن تستطيع أبدا فهم كل شيء عن طريق العقل فقط. هناك أمور لا يفهمها الإنسان تماما ـ مهما تم شرحها ـ إلا حين يعيشها بنفسه وبعد أن يبلغ نضجا روحيا معينا. على سبيل المثال: أنت تسأل عن آدم وحواء والنسل والذرية. لقد بارك الله آدم وحواء في أول التكوين وقال: "*أثمروا وأكثروا واملأوا الأرض*": هل كان ذلك قبل السقوط أم بعده؟ كان *قبل *السقوط! إذن لم يكن القصد الإلهي أبدا أن يظل آدم وحواء وحدهما بالجنة، دون نسل، ولم يكن اجتماعهما معا ونسلهما يتعارض أبدا مع حالة القداسة الأولى ومع الصورة الإلهية التي خلق الله الإنسان عليها. رغم ذلك حدث بالسقوط شيء مروّع حقا! ماذا حدث؟


هنا لابد لأجل الفهم أن نعود إلى الشجرة: لماذا قال الكتاب أنها شجرة "*معرفة الخير والشر*" ولم يقل شجرة "*الخير والشر*"؟ ما هو المعنى حقا وراء هذه الكلمات، أم تظنها جاءت عبثا؟ المعنى ببساطة هو أننا بالسقوط صرنا *نعرف *الخير والشر، أي أننا وقعنا فيما نسميه فكر "*الثنائية*" بعد أن كنا في فكر "*الوحدة*" مع الله وفي نعمة الشركة معه. بعبارة أخرى: صار ـ *في عقولنا *ـ *خير وشر، ووجود وعدم، ونور وظلام، وشمال وجنوب، وموجب وسالب*، إلى آخر الثنائيات التي يتأسس عليها الوجود كله كما نعرفه اليوم بعقولنا المحدودة. فمن هذه الثنائيات أيضا ثنائية *الذكر والأنثى*، ولذلك بالسقوط ظهرت الشهوات وبدأ الخجل وعرفنا العري، أي ظهر *بالضرورة *كل ما يتعلق بهذا الفكر الثنائي، الممزق بين المتناقضات في كل لحظة، *المنقسم* بين قطبي الثنائية. 
 





​ 

مشكلتك إذن، ومشكلتنا جميعا في الحقيقة، أننا نحاول فهم أو شرح الحالة الأولى، حالة "*الوحدة*" مع الله ومع الحياة والوجود، أي ما قبل السقوط، بينما نحن كلنا هنا أسرى لفكر "الثنائية" وما بعد السقوط! لذلك نقول مثلا: لم يكن هناك جنس قبل السقوط، أو لم يكن هناك شر قبل السقوط. *خطأ*. كل ذلك بل كل ما نقوله بالجملة لا يعبر أبدا عن الحقيقة. نحن *نحاول فقط تقريب المعاني قدر المستطاع *لكن ذلك كله غير دقيق بالمرة، لأننا هنا ما زلنا نفكر جميعا *بنفس الطريقة الثنائية* ـ التي لا نملك غيرها ـ وبالتالي ما زلنا نتحدث عن الشر مقابل الخير، مثلا، أو حتى عن الروحي مقابل الجسدي! لقد كان أدم عاريا، لكن *مفهوم العري نفسه *ـ *ثنائية العري مقابل الستر *ـ *لم تكن بالأساس موجودة *قبل السقوط. المفهوم *نفسه *ظهر *بالعقل *كثنائية أخرى، لأن آدم ببساطة وقع عقله في فخ كل هذه التناقضات بعد أن أكل من "معرفة الخير والشر"! هذا تحديدا من أهم معاني السقوط، أي *السقوط في وهم الثنائية *وكما نعيشه نحن اليوم جميعا. لذلك يقول الكتاب "*علما *أنهما عريانان"، وحين اختبأ آدم من وجه الرب لأنه عريان كان أول سؤال يسأله الرب على الفور: "*من أعلمك *أنك عريان؟ هل أكلت من الشجرة التي أوصيتك أن لا تأكل منها؟" أي كأن الله بعبارة أخرى يسأل: كيف أصبحت *تميّـز *يا آدم بين العري والستر؟ كيف *انشطر عقلك *بين الخير والشر؟ هل أكلت من الشجرة؟


بالتالي نعم، كان هناك ذكر وأنثى وجنس وتناسل وذرية قبل السقوط، بنص الكتاب المقدس ذاته. لكن ذلك كله كان يختلف عما نفهمه نحن اليوم من هذه الكلمات. كان ذلك كله يتم *في إطار "الوحدة" الشاملة *مع الله، إذ لم يكن هناك ابتداء ثنائية الذكر مقابل الأنثى، أو ثنائية الأنا مقابل الآخر، أو حتى ثنائية الإنسان مقابل الله! هذا نفسه يرتبط كما ترى بحديثنا عن *التأله *ويأخذنا خطوة أعمق في الفهم. إن التأله هو هذه الحال التي يتحرر عندها الإنسان كليا من وهم الثنائية أخيرا فتتحقق له الوحدة مع الله. هذه الوحدة، وهذا "*الواحد*" الذي نصير إليه جميعا، هو بالحقيقة هدف الوجود كله! تأمل صلاة المسيح الأخيرة على الأرض وانظر كم بها من أسرار. يقول السيد المسيح: "ليكون الجميع *واحدا*، *كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فيّ وأنا فيك، ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا*"! 


فهذا أخي هو آخر ما يمكن أن تصل إليه عقولنا المحدودة شرحا وتفصيلا. أما الخبرة الروحية نفسها وإدراك هذه الوحدة مع الله، بعقلك وقلبك وكل وجودك، فهذا هو ما تعجز الكلمات عنه، لا يستطيع العقل أبدا فهمه، ولا يستطيع أي إنسان شرحه. هذا هو ما تعرفه أنت بذاتك ووجدانك، *فقط عندما تعيش "الخبرة" نفسها*، واسأل أي مسيحي حقيقي يخبرك.

​* * *​
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2014)

> لم اتناول شخصك
> 
> اما عن فهمى لاجابتك فلم افهمها


لم أقل أنك تناولت شخصي، لكن ما علاقتي بما تفهمه أنت؟
وإن كنت لم تفهمها فكان لزاما عليك طلب التوضيح وليس الكلام رغم عدم الفهم!!



> 1-هل معناها ان الناس تخطئ الان -حتى بعد تعميدها وايمانها بالمسيح - .....لان طبيعتها فاسدة؟


العبارة الأولى معناها ما هو فيها!! 
هل تستطيع القراءة؟



> الانسان الحالى -حسب جوابك- اخطأ
> أخطأ في ايه؟


أي خطأ، ألا تعرف مسميات لأي اخطاء يقع فيها الإنسان ليل نهار؟


> قراتها ولكنى قرات قبلها  كلمة (الاثنين)
> وهذه  الكلمة موافقة منك لمضمون سؤالى انا.


لا يوجد ولا موافقة ولا رفض، يوجد إيضاح لما لم تفهمه..



> وبالتالى اجابتك-مضمونها- ان الانسان يخطئ لان طبيعته ساقطة  ثم قرات


لا أحب الحوار مع قليلي الفهم، أنت سألت عن "إما" أو "إما" فأجبتك بأن كلا الأمرين متحقق، فإجابتي تأخذنا بنصها وليس بمضمونها لاني لا أثق في مضمونك الذي تسميه "مضمونها"..



> فنشأ عندى اجابتين


ليسا إجابتين، بل إجابة واحدة فيها الحالتين، لأنك إفترضت أن تكون واحدة هى الصحيحة والأخرى هى الخاطئة..



> ادم=مخلوق يخطئ (لانه اكل التفاحة)


خطأ، ولاحظ اني لن أسمح لك بهذا الأسلوب مرة أخرى، فلو لم تكن على قدر الحوار فلا تحاور، وإن كنت على قدر الحوار فإفهم ما نقوله، لكن أن تضيع وقتنا في تكرارات لن يحدث! هذا آخر تحذير لك.

قلت لك حرفيا: وكان سبب الخطأ الأول، هو عدم عصمة الإنسان.



> لماذا عندما خلق الله هذا المخلوق وضع فيه صفة انه يخطئ بنفسه


مرة أخرى أكرر لك ردي نصا لعلك تفهم: الله لم يخلق آدم بقابلية الخطية، بل الأصح أن نقول أن الله هو الوحيد الذي  لا يمكن أن يخطيء، وبالتالي، فكل مخلوق آخر هو غير كامل ولذلك يمكن أن  يخطيء، فلكي تفترض أن الله سيخلق من لا يخلق، فهذا يعني أن الله خلق الله..



> ولم يضع فيه صفة انه قابل للتطهير والتبرير الالهى اذا تاب..................................أى الغفران؟


خطأ جديد يضاف إلى مكتبة الأخطاء الخاصة بك..

المشكلة ليست في أن آدم أصبح الآن في حسابه: خطية!
المشكلة أن طبيعة آدم تغيرت من قبل أن يخطيء إلى بعد أن أخطأ، فهناي حتاج لمن يرده إلى رتبته (طبيعته) الأولى، فليس الغران هو المشكلة بل الطبيعة التي ينبغي تجديدها..



> ادم اخطأ بنفسه فوقع تحت حكم ولكنه لما ندم واراد الرجوع الى الله وجد نفسه غير قادر على اى عمل قد يؤدى الى عودته لله  ؟


الساقط لا يستطيع أن يقوم إلا بعامل خارجي لأن طبيعته فسدت، كيف تريد لآدم أن يتنقي ذاتياً؟ هذا لو تتكلم عن مجرد الخطية، لكن الحقيقة كما أوضحت لك ليست هى في الخطية وحدها ولكن في طبيعته التي فسدت..



> هو الفعل شرط لتحقق الصفة؟


هذا ليس فعل، هذا رد فعل، رد الفعل هو "التوبة" وفعلها هو "الخطية" فاتوبة تكون رد فعل للخطية، فلو لم تكن هناك خطية فلن تكن هناك توبة!! 

أريد أن أسألك، هل تعرف ما هو الـ إستخبس الموجود في صفاتك؟



> يعنى لا يمكن ان نصف انسان ما بانه (تواب) او (سريع الاستغفار من خطيته والندم عنها) الا اذا اخطا فعلا؟


الفساد المنطقي يخرج من عبارتك سريعاً، كيف يتوب إذا لم يكن مخطيء؟ كيف سيأكل إذ لم يكن يشعر بالجوع؟ كيف سيشرب إذ لم يشعر بالعطش؟ 

قليل من المنطق يرحمك الله!



> هل الصفة لا يتصف بها صاحبها الا اذا فعلها على ارض الواقع ؟   لا


تسأل وتجب على نفسك؟ رائع!!



> كده مفهومة


بجد فهمت؟!! 



> هو تعثر بمجرد (قضمة من تفاحة)


لاحظ أنك لا يمكن أن تخدعني، ولا يمكن أن أمرر لك خطأ في الحوار،

أنا سألتك:



> من قال أنه *سهل* التعثر؟



ولم أقل لك: من قال انه تعثر، لتجيب هذه الإجابة! فركز!



> ولم  ينهض الا بعد تقديم  ذبيحة من نوع خاص (من نفسها) وصلبها ثم الايمان على اساس ذلك ......كل ده مش صعب؟


ليس صعباً، وهذه العبارة توضح أنك لم تقرأ كتابا واحداً لأي أب يشرح الفداء!!


----------



## abdel hi (22 مارس 2014)

> م أقل أنك تناولت شخصي، لكن ما علاقتي بما تفهمه أنت؟
> وإن كنت لم تفهمها فكان لزاما عليك طلب التوضيح وليس الكلام رغم عدم الفهم!!


 
 متفق 



> العبارة الأولى معناها ما هو فيها!!
> هل تستطيع القراءة؟


 
نعم ومنعا للتشتيت لن اتكلم فى (طبيعة المؤمن فى عهد النعمة بعد الفداء). 




> أي خطأ، ألا تعرف مسميات لأي اخطاء يقع فيها الإنسان ليل نهار؟


 
متفق مع انى كنت اقصد الخطأ الذى ولدنا به! 




> لا يوجد ولا موافقة ولا رفض، يوجد إيضاح لما لم تفهمه..


 
متفق 



> لا أحب الحوار مع قليلي الفهم، أنت سألت عن "إما" أو "إما" فأجبتك بأن كلا الأمرين متحقق، فإجابتي تأخذنا بنصها وليس بمضمونها لاني لا أثق في مضمونك الذي تسميه "مضمونها"..


 
ماشى 



> ليسا إجابتين، بل إجابة واحدة فيها الحالتين، لأنك إفترضت أن تكون واحدة هى الصحيحة والأخرى هى الخاطئة..


 
حاولت شرح لماذا العبارة الخاطئة خاطئة وهى عبارة ((ان الخطأ يؤدى الى فساد الطبيعة نفسها)).... عموما نتجاوز هذه النقطة منعا للتشتيت 



> خطأ، ولاحظ اني لن أسمح لك بهذا الأسلوب مرة أخرى، فلو لم تكن على قدر الحوار فلا تحاور، وإن كنت على قدر الحوار فإفهم ما نقوله، لكن أن تضيع وقتنا في تكرارات لن يحدث! هذا آخر تحذير لك.
> 
> قلت لك حرفيا: وكان سبب الخطأ الأول، هو عدم عصمة الإنسان.


 
متفق 



> مرة أخرى أكرر لك ردي نصا لعلك تفهم: الله لم يخلق آدم بقابلية الخطية، بل الأصح أن نقول أن الله هو الوحيد الذي لا يمكن أن يخطيء، وبالتالي، فكل مخلوق آخر هو غير كامل ولذلك يمكن أن يخطيء، فلكي تفترض أن الله سيخلق من لا يخلق، فهذا يعني أن الله خلق الله..


 
نعم هو الوحيد الذى لا يخطئ والوحيد القادر فعلا على ان يغفر لمن يلجأ اليه ......اليس كذلك؟ 



> خطأ جديد يضاف إلى مكتبة الأخطاء الخاصة بك..
> 
> المشكلة ليست في أن آدم أصبح الآن في حسابه: خطية!


 
لعلك تقصد انى اتعامل مع مشكلة السقوط على انها ذنب يحتاج لتوبة فقط! 
طيب ... 
 اصحح الخطأ بناء على ذلك واقول: 

لماذا خلق الله طبيعة ادم ممكنة الفساد (بلاش نقول قابلة) ولم يجعل من صفاتها ايضا  الرجوع للاصل (طبيعة نقية كما كانت) - بمساعدة الله طبعا؟؟
زى بالزبط قلب اصابه مرض ثم شفى منه 
اليس من حكمة الله انه ان كان قد سمح بحدوث فساد فانه يجعل هذا الفساد ممكن الانصلاح او الانتهاء؟ 



> المشكلة أن طبيعة آدم تغيرت من قبل أن يخطيء إلى بعد أن أخطأ، فهناي حتاج لمن يرده إلى رتبته (طبيعته) الأولى، فليس الغران هو المشكلة بل الطبيعة التي ينبغي تجديدها..



 كلام ممتاز وشكلنا كده هنقرب المسافات شوية

هذه الطبيعة التى ينبغى تجديدها هى طبيعة الانسان 
سؤال بسيط : 

انا انسان خاطئ واريد تجديد طبيعتى وسافعل كل ما يطلبه الله ولانه هو القدوس فهو الوحيد الذى يجدد الطبائع الفاسدة
هل الله قادر ان يجدد لى طبيعته بنفسه ان اراد ذلك؟ 

الاجابة بنعم او لا ........ الا طبعا ان كان هناك خطأ فى السؤال نفسه. 



> الساقط لا يستطيع أن يقوم إلا بعامل خارجي لأن طبيعته فسدت


 
كلام  لا غبار عليه ومتفق تماما 

ثم 



> كيف تريد لآدم أن يتنقي ذاتياً؟


لم اقل ذلك وانما قلت (اى عمل قد يؤدى) 

و (قد) تفيد السببية الغير حتمية  

يعنى لو عمل ادم عملا  يجعله مستحق الرحمة  
فلما نال الرحمة اصبحت طبيعته مستعدة للتجديد 

وكلنا نعرف ان الخلاص  ليس بالاعمال 



> هذا لو تتكلم عن مجرد الخطية، لكن الحقيقة كما أوضحت لك ليست هى في الخطية وحدها ولكن في طبيعته التي فسدت..


متفق  

ولكن الذى خلق هذه الطبيعة -بنفسه- لا شك انه قادر على اصلاحها -بنفسه-والا فما الحكمة من خلقها  ؟



> هذا ليس فعل، هذا رد فعل، رد الفعل هو "التوبة" وفعلها هو "الخطية" فاتوبة تكون رد فعل للخطية، فلو لم تكن هناك خطية فلن تكن هناك توبة!!


 
مش حنختلف فى هامش
فى حاجة اسمها فعل ورد الفعل  (خطية وتوبة)  .

وفى حاجة تانية اسمها الصفة وفعلها وبعبارة ادق الصفة ومفعولها  (صفة التواب وفعل التوبة)

فعبارتك الاولى تقول



> أما المغالطة المنطقية في سؤالك هى أنه لا يمكن أن يخلق الله القابلية للتوبة مع إنسان لم يخطيء أصلاً، لكن هذا من ثمار السقوط.. إحتياج الإنسان لـ"إعادة" الإتصال بالله..


 
وهذا كان ردك على سؤالى: 



> هل يستقيم أن يخلق الله فى ادم (القابلية) للخطية ولا يعطيه ايضا (القابلية) للتوبة ونوال الغفران ثم يضع خطة لخلاصه؟!


قلت يعطيه القابلية للتوبة وليس التوبة.....والقابلية او الاستعداد هذه يصفوا به الانسان قائلين تواب... اواب .....منيب وهكذا 

فهل الله خلق فى ادم الاستعداد (بلاش القابلية) لنوال التجديد والتبرير الالهى -بعمل الله طبعا؟



> أريد أن أسألك، هل تعرف ما هو الـ إستخبس الموجود في صفاتك؟


 
 معنى السؤال؟؟

مش هنختلف برضه  



> الفساد المنطقي يخرج من عبارتك سريعاً، كيف يتوب إذا لم يكن مخطيء؟ كيف سيأكل إذ لم يكن يشعر بالجوع؟ كيف سيشرب إذ لم يشعر بالعطش؟
> 
> قليل من المنطق يرحمك الله!


 
لم اقل (يتوب) 
قلت توااااب 

هو الراجل الكريم لا زم يدى فلوس عشان يوصف بالكرم؟
هو الشجاع لازم يخبط فى اسد عشان نقول شجاع؟ 
 هو الحنين لازم يتبنى ايتام عشان نوصفه بالحنية؟
هى الصفة تفرق لو كانت كامنة عن لو كانت مفعلة؟؟ 




> لاحظ أنك لا يمكن أن تخدعني، ولا يمكن أن أمرر لك خطأ في الحوار،
> 
> أنا سألتك:
> 
> ...


 
ماشى! 

سؤال فى احد عباراتك التى اقتنعت بها الان 
تقول: 



> لكن هذا من ثمار السقوط.. إحتياج الإنسان لـ"إعادة" الإتصال بالله..


 
اذن فالله خلق ادم من البداية وأعده ليكون متصلا به. 
لماذا اختار ان تكون صفات ادم -فى المجمل- تضيع هذا الاتصال   ...يعنى يريده فى حالة اتصال ثم يضع له صفات تلغى هذا الاتصال ولا تسمح بعودته كما الغى؟ هل ترى فى ذلك تناقض؟
وبصيغة اخرى.... خلقه وهو يعرف انه غير كامل فلماذا لم يخلق فيه ايضا القابلية للعلاج؟ 



> ليس صعباً، وهذه العبارة توضح أنك لم تقرأ كتابا واحداً لأي أب يشرح الفداء!!



 قرات كثيرا ولم اجد معنى لكلمة (يغفر) باعتباره فعل الهى خالص  وانما يتم شرح معناها بانها عفو أو اسقاط للعقوبة اى بنفس المعنى للغفران البشرى بين الانسان واخيه 
 وليس بانها فعل الهى خالص يقع من الله على طبيعة الانسان فيبررها  
فالمغفرة عندنا هى قتل للخطية واثارها والمغفرة  ايضا هى قوة مؤثرة فى الخاطئ ..هذه القوة هى هبة من الله وليست استحقاق.


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2014)

> متفق مع انى كنت اقصد الخطأ الذى ولدنا به!


نحن ولدنا بطبيعة فاسدة..



> نعم هو الوحيد الذى لا يخطئ والوحيد القادر فعلا على ان يغفر لمن يلجأ اليه ......اليس كذلك؟


إن كانت المشكلة في الخطية فيكون الحل في الغفران، لكن لو كانت المشكلة في الطبيعة فمن يجدد الطبيعة ويعيد العلاقة بين الله والإنسان؟

هذا ما أخبرتك به..




> لماذا خلق الله طبيعة ادم ممكنة الفساد (بلاش نقول قابلة) ولم يجعل من  صفاتها ايضا  الرجوع للاصل (طبيعة نقية كما كانت) - بمساعدة الله طبعا؟؟



أفدت عدالة المحكمة 
غيرت خطأ بخطأ ولم تقترب من تنبيهي لك!

ممكنة الفساد = وضع فيه صفة انه يخطئ

لا فرق، ولا إستفادة!

الله هو الوحيد الذي طبيعته لا يمكن أن تخطيء أو تفسد، وبالتالي فالإختيار الباقي هو أن كل المخلوطات العاقلة لها طبيعة يمكن أن تخطأ وتفسد، وهذا ما كان فعلاً، فلكي يخلق الله إنسانا لا يمكن أن يفسد فهذا يعني انه الله وليس إنسان لأن هذه صفة أصيلة في الله..


الرجوع للأصل لا يكون إلا بعامل خارجي، لابد من إعادة الطبيعة، كما أنه لابد أن يعيد العلاقة بين الله والإنسان مرة أخرى، وهذا ما حدث في المسيح يسوع.



> زى بالزبط قلب اصابه مرض ثم شفى منه


لأ، زي بالظبط إنسان أصابه سرطان ويعاني منه الألم، فاعطوه مسكنات ولكن بعد حين حتما سيموت..

لابد من:
1. إنتزاع المرض تماما
2. إعادة ما أفسده السرطان
3. إعادة القلب للعمل بشكل طبيعي



> اليس من حكمة الله انه ان كان قد سمح بحدوث فساد فانه يجعل هذا الفساد ممكن الانصلاح او الانتهاء؟



هذا الفساد سببه الخطية ونتيجة لهذا السبب الإبتعاد عن الله طبيعياً، لذلك الله فعلا أصلح الفساد الروحي في الإنسان وأعاده إلى رتبته الأولى..



> انا انسان خاطئ واريد تجديد طبيعتى وسافعل كل ما يطلبه الله ولانه هو القدوس فهو الوحيد الذى يجدد الطبائع الفاسدة
> هل الله قادر ان يجدد لى طبيعته بنفسه ان اراد ذلك؟



نعم بالطبع، وهو فعل هذا بالفعل معنا!



> لم اقل ذلك وانما قلت (اى عمل قد يؤدى)
> 
> و (قد) تفيد السببية الغير حتمية


من المؤكد أنك تتكلم في الناحية الإيجابية من "قد" فليس معقولا أنك تقصد أن عمل الإنسان لن يؤدي!، ولذلك جملتك غير صحيحة التركيب منطقياً، فكلمة "قد" هنا لن تفيد إلا الجانب الإيجابي الذي علقت عليه أنا، فلا معنى لوجود إحتمال ثاني، إلا لو إحتمال أنت نفسك تكتبه وتعرف انه خاطيء..



> يعنى لو عمل ادم عملا  يجعله مستحق الرحمة
> فلما نال الرحمة اصبحت طبيعته مستعدة للتجديد


شكلك بتنسى:


> الساقط لا يستطيع أن يقوم إلا بعامل خارجي لأن طبيعته فسدت





> ولكن الذى خلق هذه الطبيعة -بنفسه- لا شك انه قادر على اصلاحها -بنفسه-والا فما الحكمة من خلقها  ؟


هناك دين من الشيطان على خليقة الله، فالشيطان كأنه دخل إلى خليقة الرب وأفسدها، فالله لا يتسخدم قوته دون أن يدفع الدين...
أضرب لك مثلا بعيد ولكنه يوضح جانب من المقصود

لو أنك رئيس دولة، ولك إبن، وإبنك هذا حطم بسيارته سيارة أخرى، فجاءت الشرطة وقبضت على إبنك، فمن صلاحياتك كرئيس للدولة ومن قدرتك أنك تعفو عن إبنك بلا أي عقاب، ولا سائل، لكن من جانب أدبي فأنت ستعوض المضار صاحب السيارة التالفة، لكي لا تكون ظالماص بينك وبين نفسك،

الله عادل تمام العدل، عندما يكون هناك مشتكي على أولاده (لقب كتابي) فهو يدفع عنهم الشكوى.. لهذا جاء وتجسد ودفع عنا حساب خطايانا وجدد طبيعتنا وأعاد الإنسان لرتبه الأولى متحدا بالإله



> قلت يعطيه القابلية للتوبة وليس التوبة


تكرار لنفس الخطأ المنطقي، القابلية للتوبة، قابلية للتوبة من ماذا؟ إن لم تكن خطية فلا توبة ولا قابلية للتوبة!!!

كما يقولون، الحاجة أم الإختراع!



> والقابلية او الاستعداد هذه يصفوا به الانسان قائلين تواب... اواب .....منيب وهكذا


ما علاقتي بمن يصفون؟ وهم يصفون الإنسان الأن الخاطيء وليس الذي لم يكن مخطئاً



> فهل الله خلق فى ادم الاستعداد (بلاش القابلية) لنوال التجديد والتبرير الالهى -بعمل الله طبعا؟



نعم، لكن ليس للتوبة 
والتجديد حدث بالمسيح وفي المسيح وليس في مجرد التوبة 



> معنى السؤال؟؟


هل لا تفهم السؤال؟ هل لا تعرف ما هو الإستخبس الموجود في صفاتك منذ ولدت؟



> قلت توااااب


عذر أقبح من ذنب!!
تواب على وزن فعال، وأصلها تاب!!



> هو الراجل الكريم لا زم يدى فلوس عشان يوصف بالكرم؟


مش لازم فلوس، بس لازم يدي!!


> هو الشجاع لازم يخبط فى اسد عشان نقول شجاع؟


مين قال أن الشجاعة في الخبط في الأسد أصلا؟

لكن لازم يكون عمل حاجات تجعله موصوفا بالشجاعة، لكن لن آتي على شخص لم يفعل أي شيء يجعله موصفا بهذه الصفة وأصفه بها!!



> هو الحنين لازم يتبنى ايتام عشان نوصفه بالحنية؟


مش لازم ايتام، لكن لازم يبين "أفعال" الحنية في حاجات تاني عشان يبقى حنين، أمال حنين عشان بيتفرج على باسم يوسف؟



> هى الصفة تفرق لو كانت كامنة عن لو كانت مفعلة؟؟


الصفة تصف موصوفا بما يؤدي لهذه الصفة!

إنسان يأكل كثيراً، نقول أكول!



> لماذا اختار ان تكون صفات ادم -فى المجمل- تضيع هذا الاتصال


لأن أدم ليس الله 
فالذي أضاع هذا الإتصال هو فساد الطبيعة، فلو الله لا يريد أدم أن يفسد جبراً، فهذا يعني أن آدم هو الله لأنه لا يفسد!

لاحظ انك كثير النسيان!



> يعنى يريده فى حالة اتصال ثم يضع له صفات تلغى هذا الاتصال ولا تسمح بعودته كما الغى؟ هل ترى فى ذلك تناقض؟


هل مازلت تحتاج لرد على سؤالك بعد إجابتي؟



> خلقه وهو يعرف انه غير كامل فلماذا لم يخلق فيه ايضا القابلية للعلاج؟


راجع ردودي السابقة..



> قرات كثيرا ولم اجد معنى لكلمة (يغفر) باعتباره فعل الهى  خالص  وانما يتم شرح معناها بانها عفو أو اسقاط للعقوبة اى بنفس المعنى  للغفران البشرى بين الانسان واخيه
> وليس بانها فعل الهى خالص يقع من الله على طبيعة الانسان فيبررها
> فالمغفرة عندنا هى قتل للخطية واثارها والمغفرة  ايضا هى قوة مؤثرة فى الخاطئ ..هذه القوة هى هبة من الله وليست استحقاق.



إذن فانت لم تقرأ!


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2014)

*انا مش فاهم انتوا فين وانا فين كلام كتير اوى ومش فاضى اقرا كل دا

المهم استاذ عبد الحى انا مطلوب منى الاجابة على اى سؤال تانى ومنتظر انك تفتح موضوع جديد بلازمية تجسد الكلمة وعدم كفاية التوبة فى تبرير طبيعتنا 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2014)

> ملخص:
> كل مولود اختبر الشر وهذا واقع لا شك فيه.
> 
> اذا كيف اختبر الشر اولئك الاطفال الذبن ماتوا فى سن الرضاعة؟


*ومين قال ان انسان غير مدرك اختبر الشر ؟ 

هل انت معتقد انى مؤمن بانه ان مات طفل رضيع او طفل مازال فى مرحلة عدم الادراك او حتى بالغ ولكنه لديه خلل عقلى سيدان امام الله على شئ ؟ هل انت مقتنع انى مؤمن ان ملايين الاطفال الىل ماتوا فى بطون امهاتهم قبل الولادة الله هيدنهم على " ما سيكون " باعتبار انهم فى الخطية حتى وهما فى بطون امهاتهم بدون ان يروا الحياة 

عزيزى انا لا يهمنى كل مانت تقوله انت اخذتنا فى وادى تانى خالص ما يهمنى هو الواقع الذى نحن نعيشه عالم فاسد الشر اصبح جزء منه والموت ملك عليه 

تفسير الواقع لا يهمنى .... لا يهمنى هل الطفل يولد من بطن امه بالخطية ام يولد طاهر من كل شئ لكن ما يهمنى ان هذا الطفل " الانسان " كيانه اصبح مائت بالخطية التى فعلها وافسدت طبيعته ولا يهمنى هذا الفساد ورثه ام اكتسبه فانا اتعامل مع الواقع وليس مع تفسيرات 

مشكلتنا اننا زى ما بنقول بالمصرى " بنيجى فى الهايفة ونتصدر " انا مالى هو بيعمل الشر ليه واحد قدامى بيعمل الشر وعايش فى فساد اسيب الواقع واروح ادور هو بقة بيعمل الشر دا علشان خده من امه ولا بقة صايع بعد لما كبر اللى يهمنى ان دا فاسد ومائت ادبيا واخلاقيا وروحيا ومحتاج قوة تحرير وتبرير وقيامة 
*


----------



## abdel hi (26 مارس 2014)

> نحن ولدنا بطبيعة فاسدة..


 
اتفقنا  .........  (نفهم عبارتك على انها طبيعة كلها شر وليس خير  وشر فان كانت غير ذلك صحح لى مباشرة دون شرح) 




> إن كانت المشكلة في الخطية فيكون الحل في الغفران، لكن لو كانت المشكلة في الطبيعة فمن يجدد الطبيعة ويعيد العلاقة بين الله والإنسان؟
> 
> هذا ما أخبرتك به..


 
طبعا الخطية ليست شئ له حقيقة وبالتالى فلا كيان حقيقى لها وبالتالى فلا يصح القول ان المشكلة فى الخطية بل المشكلة: 

الطبيعة............وانقطاع الصلة المناسبة بين الخاطئ والله 


وأجيب سؤالك : 

الذى يجدد الطبيعة التى فسدت هو الذى خلقها فهو قادر ان يشكلها كيف يشاء ويتحكم فيها كما يريد  
اما العلاقة بين الخاطئ والله فلها شروط كى تعود لاصلها  (مثل عدم اصرار الخاطئ على الخطية وشروط اخرى) 
فان توافرت هذه الشروط لاعادة العلاقة فان الله الذى يريد هذه العلاقة قادر على اقامتها مجددا؟ 
اكرر الاستفهام.....فان الله الذى يريد هذه العلاقة قادر على اقامتها مجددا ام لا؟ 

ارجوا ان تتفضل بالاجابة فان اريد ان افهم لما لمست فيك من سعة الصدر 




> أفدت عدالة المحكمة
> غيرت خطأ بخطأ ولم تقترب من تنبيهي لك!
> 
> ممكنة الفساد = وضع فيه صفة انه يخطئ
> ...


 
 اذا فالتعبير الصحيح امامى هو ان الله هو الوحيد الذى لا يمكن ان يخطئ  

فهمنا...............ثم 



> الرجوع للأصل لا يكون إلا بعامل خارجي، لابد من إعادة الطبيعة، كما أنه لابد أن يعيد العلاقة بين الله والإنسان مرة أخرى، وهذا ما حدث في المسيح يسوع.


 
لا يقدر ادم طبعا ان يرجع لوحده ولكن الله اقوى من كل شئ وبيده كل شئ فلماذا لا يرجع هذه الطبيعة كما خلقها.......يعنى بقدرته.........باكتفائه...بما يملكه.....بالبلدى زى ما خلقها يقدر يرجعها ولا لأ ؟
هل الله خلق ادم بيسوع المسيح؟  

هل الله احيا الابنة الميتة فى العهد القديم بيسوع المسيح ام بقدرته؟ 

لماذا (الخلق) بقدرة الله وال(التبرير والتجديد) يكون بيسوع المسيح اى التجسد 

 هل الله خلق ادم بيسوع المسيح؟ 

تقولى لا.....طيب لماذا يتعامل معه بيسوع المسيح هل يقدر ان يتعامل معه بذاته؟ 

يعنى ادم اخطأ...ونشا هنا موقف مستجد  فهل الله قادر على التصرف فى هذا الموقف بدون (حدوث تجسد)...كما نرى ذلك فى العقائد الاخرى؟ 



> هذا الفساد سببه الخطية ونتيجة لهذا السبب الإبتعاد عن الله طبيعياً، لذلك الله فعلا أصلح الفساد الروحي في الإنسان وأعاده إلى رتبته الأولى..


طبعا الله اصلحه بس لسه عقائدنا مختلفة فى الاصلاح!!! 

استسمحك فى سؤال بسيط

الله -لا يمكن ان يحتاج لمخلوق - عندما ينفذ ارادته......هذه فى  عقيدتك وعقيدتى

هل الله قادر على اصلاح الفساد بنفسه ؟

ام يحتاج لمخلوق لكى يصلح فساد الطبيعة؟ 
 ارجو ان لا يستفزك السؤال فهو صادر فى النهاية من غير فاهم    



> لو أنك رئيس دولة، ولك إبن، وإبنك هذا حطم بسيارته سيارة أخرى، فجاءت الشرطة وقبضت على إبنك، فمن صلاحياتك كرئيس للدولة ومن قدرتك أنك تعفو عن إبنك بلا أي عقاب، ولا سائل، لكن من جانب أدبي فأنت ستعوض المضار صاحب السيارة التالفة، لكي لا تكون ظالماص بينك وبين نفسك،


 
انا كنت: 

1-حادفعه ثمن السيارة المحطمة واى مبلغ تعويضى يطلبه الضحية.............لو معوش اخصمه من ميراثه منى (مبتريقش) 

2-عقوبة الحبس للمخالفة المرورية او بدفع كفالة 

3- اجبره ان يذهب ويراضى الضحية ويعتذر له عن الضرر النفسى. 

خلاصة ردى عليك: 

حبى لابنى لا تمنعنى من ان احكم حكم عادل ورحيم معا.... 
فكما جبرته على دفع تكلفة الحادث ودخول السجن 
فساكافئه-بعد انتهاء ذلك- على التزاامه بحكمى! 


.................................................................... 
يتبع بعد دقائق


----------



## abdel hi (26 مارس 2014)

> لله عادل تمام العدل، عندما يكون هناك مشتكي على أولاده (لقب كتابي) فهو يدفع عنهم الشكوى.. لهذا جاء وتجسد ودفع عنا حساب خطايانا وجدد طبيعتنا وأعاد الإنسان لرتبه الأولى متحدا بالإله


 
كويس

 ايه هو بقى المشتكى على البشرية؟ 



> لأن أدم ليس الله
> فالذي أضاع هذا الإتصال هو فساد الطبيعة، فلو الله لا يريد أدم أن يفسد جبراً، فهذا يعني أن آدم هو الله لأنه لا يفسد!



طيب نضع  الملاك ميخائيل مثالا  

اليس ميخائيل غير معصوم؟ فلماذا لم يعرف له خطأ والا فارنى رد فعل الله على احدى خطية/ميخائيل الملاك؟ 
يعنى لو اراد الله لا يخطئ جبرا فعندنا الملاك ميخائيل مثالا؟ 



> هل لا تفهم السؤال؟ هل لا تعرف ما هو الإستخبس الموجود في صفاتك منذ ولدت؟


وجود كلمة غير معرفة فى السؤال يجعله عندى غير مفهوم 

 ما الاستخبس؟


----------



## abdel hi (26 مارس 2014)

[QUOTEالمهم استاذ عبد الحى انا مطلوب منى الاجابة على اى سؤال تانى ومنتظر انك تفتح موضوع جديد بلازمية تجسد الكلمة وعدم كفاية التوبة فى تبرير طبيعتنا ][/QUOTE] 

فى سؤال  واحد بس اساله بصفتى التلميذ الذى سمحوا له برفع يده ليسال 

حضرتك قلتلنا 



> مصطلح لم تعرفه الكنيسة ونشأ فى الغرب مع اغسطينوس original sin لكن الشرح الابائى لتجسد الكلمة كان يتكلم عن وراثة الموت وليس الخطية كما قال بولس " مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ


 

فما المقصود بالموت فى سياق عبارتك؟ 
الموت الذى يؤدى الى العالم الاخر 
ام الموت الابدى الذى يؤدى الى العدم 

لان حضرتك قلت بعديها 


> فالذى اجتاز للجميع هو الموت ليس لان " ادم " اخطأ لكن لان " الجميع " اخطأ فبادم وحده كان معرفة الشر وباختباره الشر دخل الموت كنتيجة حتمية لدخول الفساد الى جنس البشر لكن الكل قد وقع تحت الموت لان الكل قد اخطأ وليس لان ادم وحده اخطأ
> تجسد الكلمة البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى


 
فالكل تقريبا اصبح يموت حتما فى النهاية -وهذا الواقع-  

وانا لا افهم صراحة كيف يكون موت الناس وبعثهم الى عالم اخر........عقوبة؟  




> ومين قال ان انسان غير مدرك اختبر الشر ؟


 
حضرتك قلت ان 



> فهى ترتيب منطقى طبيعى انسان وجد فى الصلاح ولم يختبر الشر وباختباره الشر فسد ودخل الموت اليه ومن اتى بعده ملك الموت عليه لان الكل اختبر الشر وعرفه ففسدت صورة الله التى وضعت فى الانسان


 
يعنى الموت له سلطان بسبب اختبار الشر 
والرضع ماتوا امام عيوننا 
اذا حدوث النتيجة=حتمية حدوث السبب مسبقا 
يبقى الاطفال المولودن مولودين مختبرين الشر حسب ذلك


----------



## apostle.paul (26 مارس 2014)

*اهلا بيك يا استاذ عبد الحى مرة اخرى
*


> *فما المقصود بالموت فى سياق عبارتك؟
> الموت الذى يؤدى الى العالم الاخر
> ام الموت الابدى الذى يؤدى الى العدم
> *


*
لا هذا ولا تلك الموت هو فقدان الشركة الالهية فى الحياة الحالية وبالتالى فقدانها للابد هذا هو الموت الذى تملك علينا اننا فقدنا الشركة
*


> *فالكل تقريبا اصبح يموت حتما فى النهاية -وهذا الواقع-
> 
> وانا لا افهم صراحة كيف يكون موت الناس وبعثهم الى عالم اخر........عقوبة؟  *


*
انا لم اتكلم اطلاقا عن الموت بمعنى انفصال الروح عن الجسد فهذا اتفه انواع الموت
مانا اتكلم فيه هو فقدان الحياة الانسانية قيمتها اللى استمتدها من كونها شريكة لله فى الصلاح وهذا هو ما تم فى كل البشر ان الكل قد تملك الموت عليه وفقد الشركة
*


> *يعنى الموت له سلطان بسبب اختبار الشر
> والرضع ماتوا امام عيوننا
> اذا حدوث النتيجة=حتمية حدوث السبب مسبقا
> يبقى الاطفال المولودن مولودين مختبرين الشر حسب ذلك*


*
انا لا اعرف اين هؤلاء الذين لم يختبروا الشر فى حياتهم بسبب عدام الادراك 
لكن كمفهوم عام موت الاطفال الجسدانى لا علاقة له بتملك الموت بالخطية الذى تكلم عنه الكتاب وجاء المسيح ليميته ويعيد الشراكة مرة اخرى مع الاب فيه  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 مارس 2014)

*مشكلتك انك لا تفهم لماذا خلق الانسان وما نتيجة سقوطه

نحن خلقنا لانه احبنا واراد ان يشركنا فى حياته ويعطينا السلطان والسيادة على كل خليقته 

فنحن صورته ومثاله فى كل شئ 

فقدان كل هذا كان نتيجة حتمية لفقدان الشركة الالهية بين الانسان والله بسبب الخطية والكسر والتعدى فتوشهت صورة الله فينا وفقدنا الشركة وحجب الله وجهه عنا

لهذا انت بتتكلم عن " التوبة " واحنا بنتكلم عن " اماتة الموت واعادة الشركة " فالتوبة لا تعيد الشركة لانها مجرد ندم على ما تم ويقف حدها عند هذا اما ما فعله الابن الوحيد انه اعاد للبشرية الساقطة مرة اخرى الشركة مع الاب " فيه " فاصحبنا محررين ومبررين فى الابن الحقيقى للاب فاعاد الشركة مع الاب به فصرنا وارثين لله وللمسيح " به "

التوبة لا تبرر ولا تحرر ولا تعطى اى شئ لانها فعل ندم لا اكثر فعل بشرى لا يتدخل الله فيه ولا يمكن ان يعيد الشركة الالهية مع الله مجرد ندم على ما تم افترافه 

اما الخلاص هو مبادرة الهية  للتحرير والتبرير وتقديس الذات  لانها فعل الهى بحت بالنعمة والايمان  
*


----------



## abdel hi (26 مارس 2014)

[QUOTEلا هذا ولا تلك الموت هو فقدان الشركة الالهية فى الحياة الحالية وبالتالى فقدانها للابد هذا هو الموت الذى تملك علينا اننا فقدنا الشركة][/QUOTE] 

وفى ظل انعدام الشركة مع الله او الحياة بعيدا عن محضر الله فما تفسير الاتى فى العهد القديم

1-وجود اعمال بر وتقوى وصلوات لله 
2- تضحيات وسعى الكثير من رجال اسرائيل لعلاقة وقرب مع الله (حتى وان فشلت المساعى فى النهاية) 

3- تمسك شعب اسرائيل بايمانه بالله فى فترات كثيرة واصرار على هذا الايمان حتى الموت 

كيف ينشأ هذا الصلاح او هذه الرغبة فى الصلاح او أعمال البر وكيف ينشا هذا الايمان القوى والتقوى-النسبية- فى ظل حاجتين اتنين: 
1- طبائع فاسدة 
2-حياة فى غير شراكة مع الله 

.


----------



## apostle.paul (26 مارس 2014)

> -وجود اعمال بر وتقوى وصلوات لله
> 2- تضحيات وسعى الكثير من رجال اسرائيل لعلاقة وقرب مع الله (حتى وان فشلت المساعى فى النهاية)


*لان صورة الله تشوهت ولكنها لم تضيع فحاول الانسان ان يقترب من الله ولكنه فشل والعهد القديم كله كان لاثبات هذا ان الانسان فشل فى ان يرجع الى الله لذا كان مع فشله الوعد بالمخلص المسيا الذى سيرفع خطايا شعبه

فالله لم يتركنا نعانى لكى نصل اليه وهو عالم بفشلنا هو اعطانا طريق الكمال فلم نقدر عليه مع تشوه طبائعنا لذلك بعد ان اثبت ان طريق الكمال استحالة ان يكون بدون البر الالهى اعطانا المسيا الذى اكمل ناموس الله عنا واعتقنا منه الى البر والحرية فيه 
*


> كيف ينشأ هذا الصلاح او هذه الرغبة فى الصلاح او أعمال البر وكيف ينشا هذا الايمان القوى والتقوى-النسبية- فى ظل حاجتين اتنين:
> 1- طبائع فاسدة
> 2-حياة فى غير شراكة مع الله


*لان بالرغم من الطبيعة الفاسدة الا ان صورة الله لم تفقد بالكلية لكنها تشوهت وفسدت ولكن مازال هناك صورة الله لم تفقد *


----------



## abdel hi (26 مارس 2014)

> مشكلتك انك لا تفهم لماذا خلق الانسان وما نتيجة سقوطه
> 
> نحن خلقنا لانه احبنا واراد ان يشركنا فى حياته ويعطينا السلطان والسيادة على كل خليقته
> 
> فنحن صورته ومثاله فى كل شئ


ممتاز 



> فقدان كل هذا كان نتيجة حتمية لفقدان الشركة الالهية بين الانسان والله بسبب الخطية والكسر والتعدى فتوشهت صورة الله فينا وفقدنا الشركة وحجب الله وجهه عنا


 
هل حجبه بدون ان يفكر ان يعطينا فرصة للعودة لصورته -بعمل مشترك معه- يؤدى الى عودتنا لصورته ومثاله؟
السؤال فى صيغة اخرى لماذا لم يكن هناك فرصة لنا لعلنا نرجع بمساعدته هو ايضا؟


----------



## apostle.paul (26 مارس 2014)

*من كتاب العبقرى اثناسيوس تجسد الكلمة

*
*فلو كان تَعدِى الإنسان مجرد عمل خاطئ ولم يتبعه فساد، لكانت التوبة  		كافية. أما الآن بعد أن حدث التعدي، فقد تورط البشر 		 		 		 في ذلك الفساد الذى كان هو طبيعتهم ونزعت منهم نعمة مماثلة صورة الله 		 		 		، فما هى الخطوة التى يحتاجها الأمر بعد ذلك؟ أو مَن ذا الذي يستطيع أن  		يُعيد للإنسان تلك النعمة ويرده إلى حالته الأولى إلا كلمة الله  		الذي خلق في البدء كل شئ من العدم 		* * 		5ـ لأنه كان هو وحده القادر أن يأتي بالفاسد إلى عدم الفساد وأيضًا أن يصون  		صدق  		 		 الآب من جهة الجميع. وحيث إنه هو كلمة الآب ويفوق الكل، كان هو  		وحده  		القادر أن يعيد خلق كل شئ وأن يتألم عوض الجميع وأن يكون شفيعًا عن الكل  		لدى الآب*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 مارس 2014)

> هل حجبه بدون ان يفكر ان يعطينا فرصة للعودة لصورته -بعمل مشترك معه- يؤدى الى عودتنا لصورته ومثاله؟
> السؤال فى صيغة اخرى لماذا لم يكن هناك فرصة لنا لعلنا نرجع بمساعدته هو ايضا؟


*مهو عمل كدا 

الابن خلصنا بشركته معنا فى الانسانية فاخذنا الى الاب فيه هذا كله تم به وبالاشتراك معنا فهو لم يكن منفصلا عن البشرية حينما خلصنا **بل كان بكرنا *

*كان لازما ان يكون هو فى شركة ابدية وحقيقية مع الاب ليعيطنا فيه هذة الشركة ويخرجنا من الفساد

واعطاك الفرصة من جديد للشركة مع الاب لكن فيه ليس بالتوبة والصوم والصلاة والتصدق فكل اعمال البر لا تبرر الانسان الا ان كان الملحد الطيب الراقى فى اخلاقه له ايضا برا باعماله  *


----------



## apostle.paul (26 مارس 2014)

*عجبا على البشر حينما ملك الموت عليهم وائنوا بسببه وحاولوا ان يصلوا لله واعطاهم الله بنفسه الطريق اليه به فاستكثروا عليه ان يقتحم حياتنا وبشريتنا ويعيدنا اليه وقالوا له لو نزلت الى عالمنا لن نؤمن بك فنحن نريدك الها جبارا مستويا على عرش لا تتلامس معنا لئلا ننجسك بنجاستنا 

هل هذا هو الاله الجدير بالايمان به ؟

للاسف انتوا مش مدرك يعنى الله يكون اب وابن لان ادراكك لحقانية كيف ان الله ابونا وفيه بنوتنا ستعرف ازاى انكوا مساكين 

مش مدركين انكوا تقدروا تقولوا لله " بابا " مش انا " عبد ذليل " 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2014)

> اتفقنا  .........  (نفهم عبارتك على انها طبيعة كلها شر وليس خير  وشر فان كانت غير ذلك صحح لى مباشرة دون شرح)


كما أخبرتك سابقا، أني لست مسئولا عن فهمك لكلامي لانه من الواضح أن لديك مشكلة في الفهم نفسه، وطبعا أنا حذرتك من تكرار أي شيء مرة أخرى..



> الذى يجدد الطبيعة التى فسدت هو الذى خلقها فهو قادر ان يشكلها كيف يشاء ويتحكم فيها كما يريد



وقد جددها..



> اما العلاقة بين الخاطئ والله فلها شروط كى تعود لاصلها  (مثل عدم اصرار الخاطئ على الخطية وشروط اخرى)


هنا الكلام بالأدلة وليس برأيك الشخصي..

كلامك خاطيء..



> اكرر الاستفهام.....فان الله الذى يريد هذه العلاقة قادر على اقامتها مجددا ام لا؟


راجع جوابي لأنك سيتم طردك لتكرارك لنفس السؤال..



> ا يقدر ادم طبعا ان يرجع لوحده ولكن الله اقوى من كل شئ  وبيده كل شئ فلماذا لا يرجع هذه الطبيعة كما خلقها.......يعنى  بقدرته.........باكتفائه...بما يملكه.....بالبلدى زى ما خلقها يقدر يرجعها  ولا لأ ؟


لو أنك تقرأ إجابتي ثم تبني عليها أسئلتك التي لم تفهم إجابتها لما سألت أكثر من مرة! راجع أولا الإجابة كلها ولا ترد على كل سطر لأني أجيبك بحسب كلامك انت..


> هل الله خلق ادم بيسوع المسيح؟
> 
> هل الله احيا الابنة الميتة فى العهد القديم بيسوع المسيح ام بقدرته؟
> 
> لماذا (الخلق) بقدرة الله وال(التبرير والتجديد) يكون بيسوع المسيح اى التجسد


طبعا لانك جاهل بالمسيحية تماماً تقول هذا الكلام


الآب يفعل كل شيء بالإبن في الروح القدس!



> طبعا الله اصلحه بس لسه عقائدنا مختلفة فى الاصلاح!!!


لا تضع عقيدتك على في مستوى واحد مع عقيدتنا ، أنتم أبناء جزيرة العرب التي كانت محط للهرطقات والوثنية..



> هل الله قادر على اصلاح الفساد بنفسه ؟


نعم وهذا ما فعله 

يبدو انك نسيت أن المسيح هو الله!!



> ام يحتاج لمخلوق لكى يصلح فساد الطبيعة؟


المسيح ليس مخلوق!



> 1-حادفعه ثمن السيارة المحطمة واى مبلغ تعويضى يطلبه الضحية.............لو معوش اخصمه من ميراثه منى (مبتريقش)


هذا ما فعله الله!



> 2-عقوبة الحبس للمخالفة المرورية او بدفع كفالة


هذا ما فعله الله!



> حبى لابنى لا تمنعنى من ان احكم حكم عادل ورحيم معا....


طيب ما انت بدأت تفهم أهو بالإجبار؟



> ايه هو بقى المشتكى على البشرية؟


جاهل، إبليس!



> اليس ميخائيل غير معصوم؟


الملائكة في عقيدتنا كانوا غير معصومين ثم سقط منهم مجموعة ثم كللوا بالبر (المجموعة التي لم تسقط بالطبع)



> فلماذا لم يعرف له خطأ والا فارنى رد فعل الله على احدى خطية/ميخائيل الملاك؟


يبدو انك لا تفهم الفرق بين "طبيعة قابلة للخطأ" وبين "طبيعة خاطئة"
كعادة المسلمين، مستواكم في الامور اللاهوتية، ضحل!



> يعنى لو اراد الله لا يخطئ جبرا فعندنا الملاك ميخائيل مثالا؟


الملائكة أخطأت فعلا سابقا ثم كللوا بالبر!



> وجود كلمة غير معرفة فى السؤال يجعله عندى غير مفهوم


كيف لا تعرفه؟؟ هو معروف!!


----------



## جورج (عبد الرب) (27 مارس 2014)

موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد استمر


----------

